#ubuntu-installer 2007-10-29
<jack> anyone around, i'm having trouble with the livecd partitioner
<twb> Gosh, what a useful report.  "There is a bug >run away<"
<xivulon> evand would it be possible to reserve a slot for discussing Wubi?
<xivulon> cjwatson has approved it and I was under the impression that the scheduling was automatic, but as of today I do not see it in the calendar
<superm1> xivulon, are you here?  didn't see you stand up during when they listed Wubi in the list of projects represented this morning
<xivulon> yes
<xivulon> I am arriving on wedsnay
<xivulon> Do not tell me they discussed wubi today
<xivulon> I mean I am arriving tomorrow night
<superm1> haha.  they didn't discuss it, just mentioned it
<xivulon> Ah ok good.
<superm1> schedule a spec, and propose it for the talk and require yourself on it
<xivulon> Already done that
<xivulon> But still not on calendar
<superm1> ah
<xivulon> Not sure who organizes that, but would it be possible to make sure it's there (possibly thursday/friday)?
<superm1> i'm not sure either who organizes it
<evand> xivulon: as you're not marked as attending until wednesday (if you haven't already done so, make sure you mark yourself as attending the summit in LP), it wont appear on the schedule until wednesday
<xivulon> ahh
<xivulon> In fact I will be in on wedsnay
<evand> but make sure you're in launchpad as attending uds, otherwise it wont be scheduled at all
<xivulon> A bit jetlegged maybe but I'll be there
<evand> also, the scheduler does not update during the day
<xivulon> I should be
<evand> fantastic
<xivulon> Unless I coked something up
<evand> you make want to redo it as they broke something
<evand> something about the friday time being off
<evand> registering for attendance that is
<xivulon> this is the link isn't it?
<xivulon> https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-boston-2007/+attend
<xivulon> 2007-10-30 23:00:00 - 2007-11-02 17:00:00
<evand> that is indeed it
<evand> so just hit the register button
<xivulon> I did it already several days ago'
<xivulon> redoing now
<xivulon> bluprint url is https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/installer-for-windows
<evand> xivulon: also, you may want to join #uds-boston to keep abreast of any changes/issues
<xivulon> evand I am at work now
<evand> ah, nevermind then :)
<xivulon> I am not really supposed to stay on chat channels...
<xivulon> I'll be there tomorrow night, looking forward to meeting you guys
<evand> great
<evand> ok, your specification was marked as above drafting
<evand> which means it wouldn't be scheduled as such, as I understand it
<evand> I bumped it back down to new though
<evand> so it should be put in the schedule
<xivulon> thanks a lot evand
<evand> anytime
#ubuntu-installer 2007-10-30
<foonux> Hello all
<foonux> Anyone here happen to be familar with the initrd for the hd-media archive for gutsy?
<foonux> I want to modify it in order to recognize Ubuntu Studio 7.10 .iso so I can boot the iso from a usb stick
<foonux> Apparently the installer provided in hd-media uses a 2.6.20 kernel whereas the UbuntuStudio iso uses a 2.6.22 kernel thus I get kernel-module error because the modules don't match.
<twb> What does oem-config-prepare actually *DO*?
<twb> I'm trying to work out how to call it in the preseed.conf's post-install, but it seems to desperately yearn for X.
<cjwatson> twb: gutsy? call oem-config-prepare --quiet
<cjwatson> it's just trying to display a message. should probably check $DISPLAY
<twb> No message actually appears
<cjwatson> twb: use --quiet
<CIA-20> oem-config: cjwatson * r381 oem-config/ (debian/changelog oem-config-prepare): * Check $DISPLAY before trying to run zenity or kdialog.
<michael_e_brown> evand, cjwatson... I'm done with our installation development and have handed everything over to our real 'factory' guys. Thanks for all your help with automatic-ubiqutity.
<michael_e_brown> I have a couple notes:
<michael_e_brown> first: d-i pkgsel/include
<michael_e_brown> does not work in preseed with automatic-ubiquity.
<cjwatson> pkgsel/include won't work in ubiquity, no
<cjwatson> add stuff to your livefs instead
<cjwatson> or call apt-install in a late_command
<michael_e_brown> yeah, neither of those work for us...
<michael_e_brown> actually, maybe apt would.
<michael_e_brown> not sure, havent tried.
<michael_e_brown> but the 'goal' of my installation work this round was to use *unmodified* livecd/dvd images
<michael_e_brown> and only use preseed file.
<cjwatson> apt-install should work fine
<michael_e_brown> we got around it by just copying the debs and running dpkg -i
<michael_e_brown> could that be 'fixed' for HH?
<cjwatson> we don't use pkgsel so I don't really think it's appropriate to pretend to
<michael_e_brown> since it seems to install packages just fine for language support, could possibly use same mechanism
<michael_e_brown> ok. I'll test out using 'apt'
<cjwatson> that's what apt-install does!
<cjwatson> should work, it's used internally by the installer
<michael_e_brown> had been not using 'apt' due to the 'it tries to use network' issue
<cjwatson> pkgsel/include would just be a convenience wrapper
<cjwatson> and would use the exact same mechanism
<michael_e_brown> but I 'fixed' that by removing the network stuff from sources.list.
<cjwatson> we have a session scheduled here at UDS to fix the network problems
<michael_e_brown> ok. I think I'm good for that issue.
<michael_e_brown> next issue:
<michael_e_brown> need to get text mode install for HH
<michael_e_brown> we ran into bunch of misc video issues.
<michael_e_brown> basically, using xforcevesa and then fixing up in firstboot (oem-config)
<michael_e_brown> patched /etc/init.d/oem-config to run dpkg-reconfigure -fnoninteractive xserver-xorg
<michael_e_brown> before starting x.
<michael_e_brown> already have a lp open for that issue.
<michael_e_brown> next issue: the UUID support added to make live cd not detect "old" image on HDD works well...
<michael_e_brown> need one tweak:
<cjwatson> I'm in a session at UDS and talking in RL right now
<michael_e_brown> ok.
<cjwatson> so it's difficult to follow this as well ...
<cjwatson> sorry :-0)
<cjwatson> er, :-)
<michael_e_brown> I"ll email.
<cjwatson> thanks, I think that would be better
<cjwatson> otherwise you get shortest-possible-response-with-half-my-brain which is not ideal :)
<twb> cjwatson is a large argument in Ubuntu's favour, IMO.
<cjwatson> I'm flattered but I am just one man ;-)
#ubuntu-installer 2007-10-31
<havoque>  is there some boot parameter that should be entered at the gutsy install prompt to force the use of old pata drivers, because with the default install options the new libata subsystem loads, thus treating my hdd as sda instead of hda, and imposes a limit of 15 partitions, i have 20, and want to install gutsy in hda17(/) and hda 18 (/home)?
<havoque> i don't really know where to ask this question
<joejaxx> superm1: :D
<sridhar> hi everbody, I need to create live come install CD for our distro which is based on debian, but iam following the procedure of "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization", but iam getiing error, while loading kernel " /init: .: 163: Can't open /scripts/casper  Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" plz
<CIA-20> oem-config: cjwatson * r382 oem-config/debian/ (changelog control): * Add XS-Vcs-Bzr field to debian/control.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-11-01
<kro> I'm confused as to the name of the installer.  I keep seeing references to Espresso as the installer, but can't find a package associated with it.
<kro> Is the ubiquity still the installer?  Why do I keep seeing references to Espresso?
<evand> espresso was the old name for the installer
<kro> So espresso was renamed to ubiquity?
<kro> checked the changelog.  sure enough it was
<twb> Name changes suck.
<twb> Particularly renaming Bazaar-NG to Bazaar causes me all sorts of linguistic grief.
<CIA-20> ubiquity: superm1 * r2356 ubiquity/ (9 files in 4 dirs): merge in changes from the mythbuntu gutsy release (minus mvo's workaround)
<CIA-20> ubiquity: superm1 * r2357 ubiquity/debian/ (4 files): adjust diversions for mythbuntu desktop file
<CIA-20> ubiquity: superm1 * r2182 mythbuntu-ubiquity/ (6 files in 3 dirs): merge with trunk
#ubuntu-installer 2007-11-02
<joshk> evand: poke?
<joshk> or anyone.. i'm trying to see if ubuntu preseed still supports floppies?
<joshk> boot with file=/floppy/preseed.cfg for example
<joshk> as of gutsy
<joshk> man.. it doesn't look like it, according to the casper source
<joshk> you guys make my job really hard.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-11-03
<evand> joshk: no
<evand> the kernel wont fit on a floppy disk
<evand> we haven't supported floppy ever, and I believe debian dropped it when they dropped the 2.4 kernel
<evand> oh
<evand> I misread
 * evand branches casper over really shitty wireless
<joshk> evand: right, now you understand what i mean right
<joshk> just the preseed.cfg on the floppy
<twb> Hehe, floppies still exist?
<joshk> twb: i don't give a shit if they actually exist anymore, this is for VMware
<joshk> :]
<twb> joshk: under VMware, pxe or cd (i.e. .iso) is surely easier?
<ebel> I'm making a custom install cd based on ubuntu and I want to add extra packages. But they don't all fit on on CD.
<ebel> How can I split it into 2 CDs? I'd also need the installer to do some sort of 'please insert disc #2' prompt....
<ebel> Is this possible? Easy?
<ebel> Do I need to start poking debian-cd to do this?
<joshk> twb: yes, but to inject a preseed file onto the iso, it would require remastering it
#ubuntu-installer 2007-11-04
<twb> joshk: you know that you don't need to add the preseed file to the iso to simply USE it, right?
<twb> You can just say file=http://foo/bar
<icebird> hi
<ebel> I'm customising the install cd to include extra packages, but it won't all fit on one CD. How can I split it into 2 CDs and have a 'insert disc 2' step in the installer?
<twb> ebel: why not just use a DVD?
<ebel> twb, because I need to use this to install ubuntu on hundreds of second hand PCs that have been donated and I can't rely on a DVD drive
<twb> ebel: these are in a controlled environment?
<ebel> twb, pretty much.
<twb> Probably easiest to use network install -- they have NICs?
<ebel> Yeah we're doing a network install aswell.
<ebel> In fact some of the machines don't have cd drives, and cd drives break a lot.
<ebel> However we also need to be able to send out the discs so people can reinsatll.
<ebel> This is for a charity that sends second hand computers to schools in Africa.
<twb> Ah, OK
<ebel> So we're going to use a network install to install here, but we also need to have discs that can reinstall all the stuff.
<twb> Well, you could just have a second CD which is just a file:/// apt repo
<ebel> I was thinking about apt-cdrom yesterday
<twb> But I'm not sure how you'd tell apt-cdrom to use it as an extra entry in sources.list
<ebel> But wouldn't you need to log in after the installation to install the extra software?
<ebel> i.e. I'd like if all the software was installed by the installer.
<ebel> In one go.
<twb> Right.
<twb> I don't know how to do that, I'm afraid.
<ebel> I think debian-cd/simple-cdd can make several CDs
<ebel> But all that stuff is kinda complicated and debian specific.
<ebel> thanks anyway twb
<twb> Well, the alternate CD uses d-i still
<ebel> Oh I should have mentioned that we're using dapper.
<ebel> So we're using all that preseed/d-i/non-gui installer.
<ebel> We're using dapper because (a) long term support and (b) these are second hand machines so dapper'll probably run better on them.
<twb> Shrug
<ebel> Actually we're basing it off edubuntu (cause it's going out to schools), and that had the non-gui installer for ages.
<joshk> twb: that would require distributing vmware workstation with a web server
<joshk> which i guess isn't incredibly terrible but it's kinda janky.
<twb> It already comes with a DHCPd
<joshk> true
#ubuntu-installer 2008-10-27
<superm1> xivulon, for our daily builds process, is there a URL that will pull the latest wubi in all instances to make sure we get that on mythbuntu disks?
<superm1> 514 appears to work correctly (at least using an ISO in the same directory) for me
<xivulon_> davmor2, would you mind testing http://wubi-installer.org/devel/minefield/Wubi-8.10-rev515.exe as stand-alone?
<davmor2> xivulon_: Yeap can do.
<evand> cjwatson: usb-creator uploaded
<cjwatson> thanks
 * evand reads the rest of the scollback
<davmor2> xivulon: did you see the bugs coming through about issues with updating wubi?
<xivulon> evand I have a rev 515 for wubi, including mythbuntu verification key/artwork and new translations
<xivulon> I left a msg for slangasek in #ubuntu-release yesterday night not sure if he saw that
<xivulon> I also have a new rev for umenu adding mythbuntu. it's not critical for that to be on the ubuntu CD of course. I noticed that there are some new translations but did not get the tgz from rosetta yet.
<xivulon> davmor2, do you mean kernel upgrades to fat32? yes I am aware of that. Changes will be too invasive, we'll do it in next release and publish a workaround
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/258379
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 258379 in linux "Wubi'd Hardy fails to boot after upgrading to Intrepid (dup-of: 268123)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<davmor2> xivulon: ^
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 268123 in busybox "Intrepid: it is not possible to mount ntfs partitions from the initrd" [High,Fix released]
<xivulon> ah no did not see that
<CIA-2> usb-creator: evand * r50 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.1.10
<xivulon> yes I did
<xivulon> I asked for more info but did not get a reply
<xivulon> davmor2, it would be good though to try and upgrade wubi 8.04.1 to 8.10, just in case
<davmor2> xivulon: Yeah no probs I'll do that after rev515 test
<xivulon> cool
<davmor2> I got a feeling it might be the new uuid naming do loops keep the same id?
<evand> persia> it's probably missing features rather than a bug.  The linux support is a bit lacking, but it's not as simple as just cp -r as it needs to be able to merge from multiple sources.
<xivulon> uuid is used for the root device, and it should be the same issue whether he is using wubi or not
<xivulon> in the case of wubi the root device is then mount moved as /host, but if you cannot mount in the first place, it should not be a wubi issue
<evand> cjwatson: thanks for the fix on 287547
<cjwatson> not a problem, wasn't doing anything else while on the train ...
<davmor2> xivulon: right rev515 up and running any preference as to install?
<xivulon> davmor2 what would be the options?
<davmor2> Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu/Mythbuntu
<davmor2> xivulon: ^
<persia> evand, ?  ENOCONTEXT
<evand> persia: sorry, the migration-assistant issue
<evand> whereby it didn't offer to import anything
<cjwatson> xivulon: is wubi supported on DVDs?
<cjwatson> (just yes/no, I'm not saying we should add it if it isn't there already; proof-reading DVD sleeve text)
<persia> evand, Oh, right.  No worries then.  If it's not supposed to do that, no need to keep the traces :)
<evand> cjwatson: no, we removed it a long time ago on cdimage because it's horrendously slow
<xivulon> yep extracting a 4GB ISO does not sound like a good idea
<evand>                         if [ "$CDIMAGE_DVD" != 1 ]; then
<evand>                                 (fetch "$(find-live-filesystem "$arch" wubi)" \
<evand>                                         "$LIVE_OUT/$arch.wubi.exe" || true)
<evand>                         fi
<evand> umenu is on the DVD though
<davmor2> xivulon: So any preference as to which desktop I install?
<davmor2> xivulon: myhtbuntu fails but I'm guessing that is the key issue from earlier
<xivulon> davmor2: to install mythbuntu you need to have a mythbuntu backend running
<xivulon> that only installs the frontend
<davmor2> xivulon: ah right :)
<xivulon> davmor2: go for ubuntu
<davmor2> ubuntu is installing as we speak
<xivulon> cool, they haven't upload the metalink / metalink md5 and signature yet for mythtv so cannot test that (I tested the key separately via gpgv though)
<CIA-2> usb-creator: evand * r51 usb-creator/ (bin/usb-creator setup.py): Bump to 0.1.11
<CIA-2> usb-creator: evand * r52 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/backend.py):
<CIA-2> usb-creator: Strip null bytes from the CD label when parsing it from an ISO file
<CIA-2> usb-creator: (LP: #287318).
<davmor2> xivulon: 1 Ubuntu install everything seems fine
<xivulon> davmor2: thx, pls let me know if you have any issue upgrading from 8.04.1 -> 8.10
<davmor2> xivulon: np's that's next :)
<xivulon> given that the dates are a bit tight, is there a possibility that 8.10 becomes 8.11? As the version number is hardcoded in wubi/umenu.
<cjwatson> extremely unlikely.
<CIA-2> usb-creator: evand * r53 usb-creator/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-2> usb-creator: * Fix small issue where enlarging the main window would have a different
<CIA-2> usb-creator:  expanding effect on the top listview from the bottom listview.
<CIA-2> usb-creator: * Add gnomevfs support to use gnome device labels and icons. This should
<CIA-2> usb-creator:  make things more user friendly.
<davmor2> xivulon: Finally everything finished downloading.  Everything works here I can only assume they did upgrades midst kernel updates
<xivulon> davmor2 cool thanks a lot!
<xivulon> cjwatson any chance for 289791 ? (I know we went through it already)
<cjwatson> xivulon: no, sorry
<cjwatson> it's too late
<xivulon> np didn't have much hope anyway
<xivulon> is it also too late for the wubi build with the mythbuntu key? (superm1 signed it)
<xivulon> in case we can have a different build for mythbuntu cd
<xivulon> hopefully we can include that in the stand-alone though
<cjwatson> wubi should be easier, but the first round of images have *already built*
<cjwatson> so it's only if they need another spin
<xivulon> sounds good to me, if possible cool, otherwise having a separate build for mythbuntu cd + standalone would be less elegant but same thing in practice
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I don't know the buttons to push to pull a new wubi build though
<xivulon> that's up to evand :)
<cjwatson> oh, yeah, it does need evand
<evand> will do
<xivulon> evand, wubi-selfextract in http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi/ is jun 24
<xivulon> is that the one that goes onto the cd? that looks a bit dated
<evand> xivulon: ignore that
<evand> no, it is not
<evand> they're all self-extracting
<xivulon> ah was scared
<cjwatson> it's the stable link there
<xivulon> cool the standalone should not be self extracting (and definitely rev 515)
<xivulon> the cd should be selfextracting
<cjwatson> stable -> Wubi-8.10-rev513.exe
<xivulon> the mythbuntu guys will probably need a link to rev515
<evand> I'm working on building 515 and re-pointing the stable symlink to it now
<xivulon> might be worth scanning it with http://www.virustotal.com/ or http://virusscan.jotti.org/ just in case
<xivulon> forgot to do that
<xivulon> the joys of the windows world
<superm1> evand, there's a handful of *gcj* packages and an openoffice.org filter that are getting removed in the RC dvd even with all the language packs preseeded
<superm1> evand, any ideas why they'd be getting flagged?
<evand> superm1: removed as part of what? the blacklisting?
<superm1> at the very end when it does that lastish step to check for packages to remove
<cjwatson> because live-dvd includes some stuff that isn't in desktop
<superm1> how come it isn't persisting into the resultant install then?
<cjwatson> like icedtea6-plugin
<cjwatson> because we have no infrastructure to make that happen ...
<cjwatson> we don't have a "desktop-for-live-dvd"
<superm1> then arguably should it really be in the dvd livefs?
<cjwatson> I wouldn't mind looking at the logs in case it isn't what I think it is though
<cjwatson> maybe not, but it's sort of useful to have icedtea6-plugin somewhere
<superm1> well i just started a factory install run here, i'll have a log in about an hour
<evand> note to self, don't ctrl-R commands involving linux device nodes after a reboot
<evand> thankfully I just filled up /dev
<superm1> what about that incomplete language support comment i had posted last week?  even with all language packs preseeded I'm getting that still..
<evand> xivulon: new wubi is up and linked
<xivulon> evand thanks a lot
<evand> http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi/stable
<xivulon> supemr1 ^
<superm1> thanks xivulon and evand
<evand> ArcaVir  	
<evand> Found Trojan.Small.Ji
 * evand rolls his eyes
<cjwatson> superm1: I think that got fixed post-RC
<cjwatson> superm1: at this point it would really be best to test daily builds if you aren't already
<cjwatson> they will not be any less stable than RC
<superm1> cjwatson, ah didn't realize there was a new daily for DVD at this point
<superm1> cjwatson, will grab that then and verify
<cjwatson> oh, maybe not DVD quite yet
<cjwatson> it was building last I heard
<superm1> okay, will hold off for that then
<cjwatson> superm1: DVDs are up
<cjwatson> err, maybe still publishing
<cjwatson> amd64 is there, seems to be taking its time
<cjwatson> it's on the master, maybe just taking ages to sync
<bdmurray> If I enter the wrong proxy information when using the alternate installer what should happen?
<bdmurray> The same incorrect information was set in my install which seemed odd.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-10-28
<CarlFK> ibex alt installer log  "Oct 28 01:19:47 debootstrap: BAD signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<CarlFK> this worked yesterday.  I do go though apt-cache.  anyone know what's going on?
<evand> xivulon: I wouldn't worry about the virus.
<evand> It's a scanner that I've never heard of before.  I'd be more concerned if it was Symantec.
<davmor2> evand: I'd been more concerned if it was avg
<evand> :)
<xivulon> yep, I have installed that scanner (quite dodgy thing, half in polish) and when installed it did not find anything
<xivulon> by the way same results for 8.04.1 and nobody complained :)
<evand> wonderful
<davmor2> Just thought if it's a new antivir.  It might not have tools for opening 7z file only zip and rar so everything else might be highlighted as a possible threat
<davmor2> cjwatson: you fix for edubuntu on netboot may of broken it :(
<davmor2> just trying again
<cjwatson> davmor2: you mean the thing that shouldn't be being tested?
<cjwatson> davmor2: in any case, I didn't upload my fix
<cjwatson> so it can't have broken anything
<davmor2> cjwatson: Ah that would explain it, it get's stuck at 2% any way
<cjwatson> it's just thinking, it'll get there eventually I predict
<davmor2> How long would you say?
<cjwatson> dunno :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: just done an install of kubuntu netboot along side it was on 2% for no more than 30seconds
<davmor2> it sticks at 6% for ages and then shoots up to 22% I think so I expect that pause
<davmor2> meh still stuck at 2%
<acoc> hey guys, I'm having trouble with a package's postinst script in livecd-rootfs, basically its trying to see if /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom has been changed
<acoc> the script calls for CUSTOMGDM=`cat $GDMCONF|grep "="|grep -v "#"`
<acoc> and if it hasn't been changed, it exits with a nonzero error
<acoc> can apt handle |?
<cr3> pkgsel/include looks for debs or udebs?
<cjwatson> cr3: dedbs
<cjwatson> debs
<cjwatson> acoc: apt has very little to do with postinst execution. That's several processes down the chain
<cjwatson> acoc: I need to see the whole script in order to comment
<cr3> cjwatson: aha! so in the ubuntustudio image, what might make use of the openssh-server udeb?
<acoc> cjwatson: http://pastebin.com/m3fc791f4 - line 19 fails if gdm.conf-custom is not changed, no rush and thanks
<cjwatson> cr3: it's on all images, due to network-console, a customised installation mode. see the installation guide
<cjwatson> cr3: openssh-server-udeb is not really set up for use by anything other than network-console
<cr3> cjwatson: interesting, I'll have a gander at the guide
<cjwatson> acoc: I have no idea what that thinks it's trying to achieve
<cjwatson> acoc: it's horribly overcomplicated for the only thing I can possibly imagine it's trying to do
<cjwatson> acoc: is this your code? can you explain it?
<cr3> cjwatson: it's hardware from Intel, so we're not "certifying" it in the strictest sense of the term but it's under "enablement".
<cr3> cjwatson: oups, nevermind that
<acoc> cjwatson: basically, if gdm config has been changed, the oz-desktop metafile will not replace the config
<acoc> cjwatson: and no it's not my code, I'm just trying to figure out why it's failing
<cjwatson> acoc: sure, but why would grep "=" | grep -v "#" tell you that?
<cjwatson> it's probably failing because it's totally wrong
<cjwatson> I'd just get in touch with whoever maintains that package if I were you, and get them to figure it out
<acoc> cjwatson: it's just a config file, so he was trying to strip the comments and see if anything was set (ie =)
<acoc> an unmodified file would have nothing set
<cjwatson> reading some tutorials on shell quoting might be a good idea ...
<acoc> personally, I'm learning shell scripting as I go, but besides bad looking code, is there anything wrong with what he's doing
<cjwatson> acoc: honestly, I don't know what the problem is, but it's far more likely to be a problem in the package than in livecd-rootfs. The Swiss Army Knife of shell debugging is 'set -x' at the top of the script
<acoc> I tried sed to do the same thing and it fails too (sed to stip comments and then grep)
<cjwatson> fails how?
<acoc> same error exit 1 on postinst
<cjwatson> anyway, this really isn't a channel for teaching shell scripting, sorry
<cjwatson> exit 1 => could mean anything
<cjwatson> use set -x to get an execution trace
<acoc> agreed
<acoc> alright main reason I wanted to ask here was to see if while installing there were any commands that basically couldn't be used in a postinst
<cjwatson> acoc: yes, but none that that script is using
<cjwatson> acoc: the non-zero exit might have nothing to do with that line for all you know
<acoc> cjwatson: By running it line by line I'm sure it's that line that's causing it, but I don't want to waste your time on an non installer based issue
<acoc> cjwatson: thanks for answering my question though
<jarias> hi!
<cosf> hi!
<Basti_dash> hi
<jarias> sorry about my really bad english :P but we are from #EdulinuxChile a Chilean Edubuntu based distribution
<jarias> we are trying to reduce de ubuntu instalator steps
<jarias> and...we are using preseed
<jarias> the CD was created, but it's not bootable
<cosf> mmmm..... I don't know
<jarias> maybe this isn't the best tool  to do this...but we don't know any other that works
<jarias> anyone??
<cjwatson> jarias: don't be so impatient, please, IRC is asynchronous
<cjwatson> jarias: what did you use to regenerate the .iso image file?
<cosf> this command ----> mkisofs -pad -l -r -J -V "CD Preseed" -o /tmp/cdpreseed.iso /var/cdpreseed
<jarias> cjwatson this is the command, cosf is part of the EdulinuxChile staff
<cjwatson> you haven't given any of the options that would make it bootable
<cjwatson> the command I would use (given your other options) is: mkisofs -r -V 'CD Preseed' -o /tmp/cdpreseed.iso -cache-inodes -J -l -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c isolinux/boot.cat -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table /var/cdpreseed
<jarias> excelent! thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> persia: did you ever think of allowing passwordless sudo when passwd/allow-password-empty is set?
<Basti_dash> what is the best option to modify the ubiquity steps???
<superm1> cjwatson, unfortunately the incomplete language support is still coming up with that daily image from yesterday.  i've put a bug together about it to track (bug 290398), but i anticipate not enough time to fix in time for release now unless it's something silly about how i'm preseeding or what i'm preseeding
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290398 in ubiquity "Incomplete language support even with all languages preseeded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290398
<Basti_dash> thanks
<cjwatson> superm1: ok, thanks
<superm1> cjwatson, also you were looking for a log regarding stuff that was getting removed consistently, i put that on bug 290400
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290400 in ubuntu-meta "DVD livefs always removes java packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290400
<cjwatson> superm1: ok, thanks, the reason is as predicted judging from that so we'll deal with it in jaunty
<superm1> cjwatson, it didn't appear so glancing through install.py , but is there any preseed key I could put to prevent them from getting removed?
<superm1> such as preseeding those packages as to stay installed?  if not, i'm thinking I might populate some hackery into an early command to make /var/lib/ubiquity/apt-installed with them listed
<cjwatson> I don't think you can do this from an early_command; that's run from casper and ubiquity clears out /var/lib/ubiquity/apt-installed when it starts
<superm1> that's too bad.
<cjwatson> superm1: horrible hack alert
<cjwatson> d-i pkgsel/language-pack-patterns string language-pack-gnome-$LL icedtea6-plugin <etc>
<superm1> oh geez.
<cjwatson> it's not designed for that but would work :)
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> as long as it's temporary for intrepid, and works, it'll save some factory burn time.  i'll give it a shot
<superm1> hum. this probably isn't a good sign.  choosing s-chi in oem-config isn't setting the user's account into s-chi at all w/ oem-config 1.52 or 1.53. going into language support, no default language is getting set
#ubuntu-installer 2008-10-29
<persia> cjwatson, I was mostly blindly attempting to make the resulting install similar to the results of having used moblin-image-creator, rather than thinking carefully.  passwordless sudo would make more sense in that context.
<cjwatson> mdz happened to mention it today in a different context (oem) and I thought it made sense
<StevenK> MIC does something subtly different though. It has the crypt of '' in ume-config postinst and sets it
<StevenK> (Which I find hideous)
<persia> My only fear would be with the GUI sudo proxies : it's useful to have the popup alerting the user that the following action is an admin action, even if it can be dismissed with the enter key, but perhaps that's better done through integration with some policykit frontend.
<cjwatson> StevenK: not that far off what casper down
<cjwatson> does
<persia> StevenK, That's essentially what user-setup does with the appropriate preseeding now.
<cjwatson> persia: it's not exactly very obvious that you have to hit enter though; we get questions about that kind of thing from time to time when it rears its head
<persia> cjwatson, True.
 * persia adds writing a spec about a good way to handle that to the TODO list for next week
<StevenK> cjwatson: casper is a special case, it's a live system. No fair for an installed one. :-)
<xivulon> TheMuso, hi, did you by any chance try wubi with sw raids? I still have in the guides "forget it", can I now change that?
<CIA-2> oem-config: cjwatson * r555 oem-config/ (debian/changelog scripts/tzsetup):
<CIA-2> oem-config: Use OVERRIDE_SHOW_ALL_LANGUAGES in the tzsetup wrapper as well as
<CIA-2> oem-config: localechooser (LP: #290580).
<cjwatson> superm1: ^- oem-config r555: we'll get this into -updates at this point, I think - is that OK for you?
<cjwatson> sorry this wasn't caught 'til late
<TheMuso> xivulon: Sorry I didn't try it, and can't spare a box to be cleared and set up with Windows at this point either unfortunately.
<evand> xivulon: I can try when I get back to the states.
<tjaalton> this is strange.. netbooting intrepid for the first time, and doing "d-i preseed/include_command echo foo/bar" results in html code in the preseed log, and the install fails. this works on hardy though
<CIA-2> oem-config: cjwatson * r556 oem-config/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.54
<CIA-2> ubiquity: evand * r2930 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.10.9
<tjaalton> yep, it's the -c option for wget that breaks it
<CIA-2> ubiquity: evand * r2931 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/zoommap.py):
<CIA-2> ubiquity: Check to make sure a gdk window is mapped before calling
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cairo_create (LP: #208800).
<tjaalton> sigh, why do I get 416 with the -c option
<CIA-2> usb-creator: evand * r54 usb-creator/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-2> usb-creator: * Internally represent the persistent file size in bytes for greater
<CIA-2> usb-creator:  accuracy.
<CIA-2> usb-creator: * Move self.pipe declaration to the correct location.
<CIA-2> usb-creator: * Add a bootloader installation progress message.
<CIA-2> usb-creator: * Install the bootloader to the MBR as well (LP: #273477).
<tjaalton> duh, so no ifconfig in busybox anymore, that's what broke my preseeding
<xivulon> TheMuso, evand, not in a rush, it's only to update the website/guides accordingly, users will ask me whether raids are supported or not and atm I have no clue.
<tjaalton> ideas how to get the MAC-address inside busybox?-)
<tjaalton> without ifconfig
<xivulon> evand are you in london? will be around for the release party?
<evand> tjaalton: cat /proc/net/arp ?
<evand> xivulon: ja and ja
<evand> will you be there?
<xivulon> hopefully yes, (if works allows)
<evand> good deal
<tjaalton> evand: tried that, but doesn't have anything about the host
<tjaalton> oh well, I could just tell it on the cmdline and parse that
<cjwatson> tjaalton: use ip
<cjwatson> busybox hasn't had ifconfig for ages
<cjwatson> at least not in our config
<cjwatson> ip addr show or some such
<StevenK> ip a l
<tjaalton> cjwatson: yes, will try that. hardy did have ifconfig though :)
<cjwatson> mm, Debian turned it off yes
<cjwatson> persia: do you have any more idea about what bug 288320's about?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288320 in ubiquity "Networkless Ubuntu MID install hangs at "Scanning archive..."" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288320
<persia> cjwatson, It's about trying to install a language pack when it's not available and the network isn't present.
<persia> I can generate some logs, but when I was looking at it on Friday, I was tempted to blame anna.
<persia> lool wanted me to document some workarounds, but none of them were ever applied, so it's outstanding.
<persia> The proper solution is to integrate with debian-cd, rendering it much more unlikely to reach that state.
<cjwatson> oh, this is due to lack of .disk/whatever?
<cjwatson> maybe not
<cjwatson> the installer really shouldn't hang in this case even if language packs aren't on the disk
<cjwatson> can I reproduce this in an emulator without an actual device?
<persia> From what I saw, it looked like it was looping on trying to install the language pack and failing.
<cjwatson> that's really odd
<cjwatson> won't be anna
<persia> If you turn off networking, you should be able to do that.  Alternately, install it on an old i686 without networking.
<lool> cjwatson: Yes
<cjwatson> anna installs udebs and language packs are debs
<lool> (you can reproduce in emulator)
<cjwatson> persia: sorry, never done this before, don't suppose you can point me to full instructions?
<persia> cjwatson, Which route?  burning the image for non-network hardware, or disabling networking for kvm?
<lool> cjwatson: kvm -m 512 -cdrom ubuntu-mid.img works
<persia> lool, even with network?
<lool> err -hda
 * persia is confused, and tries that, wondering if there are different error messages
<cjwatson> lool: ok, thanks
<cjwatson> -net none I guess
<persia> That ought do it.
<lool> Yeah, exactly
<persia> lool, You reproduced without -net none?
<lool> I was looking up the option
<lool> persia: No; I know one can use the image in kvm, and I'm confident that you can reproduce the no net issue in kvm as well
<lool> I never tried both, but I'm confident it works :)
<persia> lool, OK.  That makes me feel better.
<cjwatson> downloading
<persia> Actually, you probably want `kvm -hda ubuntu-mid.img -hdb target.img -m 512M -net none` (as I hadn't tested -cdrom before, and it's not working for me now)
<lool> cjwatson: There's a catch, you can't boot from hdb with the image, and if you boot from hda with the image and then install to hdb, it will corrupt your hda img
<lool> But you should be able to at least go as far as reproducing the issue I guess
<cjwatson> yeah, not bothered about booting the whole thing
<cjwatson> why will it corrupt hda?
<persia> I thought evand's changes to not break USB sticks fixed that.  Double-checking (I've been playing with hardware recently)
<persia> It used to corrupt hda because it would install grub on hda when installing the target to hdb
<lool> persia: Oh it's fixed?
<persia> And Install is under Preferences, once you boot.
<persia> lool, I thought so : double-checking now.
<lool> cjwatson: If you meet the corruption issue, you can use -cdrom isolinux.iso with http://people.ubuntu.com/~lool/isolinux.iso
<lool> and select "2" to boot from hdb
<lool> persia: Saw some untranslated strings go through
<lool> "Calculating size to skip copying" or somethign like that
<lool> in ubiquity
<lool> Before "Copie des fichiers" "copying files"
<persia> lool, There's a few of those, which depends on the language.
<lool> Ok
<lool> persia: These are marked for translations but weren't?
 * persia defers to someone who knows which strings are in ubiquity (rosetta-translated) and which are from d-i (d-i translated)
<lool> "Miroir de l'archive Ubuntu corrompu" (ubuntu archive mirror corrupt)
<lool> Popup with "Ok" as the only choice, and displayed in a loop with -net none
<lool> So I confirm I can reproduce in kvm :)
<lool> This is at the "Analysing mirror" step (Analyse du miroir)
<evand> lool: "Calculating size to skip copying" -> we had to put that in untranslated post-RC
<persia> lool, "Bad archive mirror" isn't language-specific.
<cjwatson> I don't care about untranslated strings at this point anyway
<cjwatson> it's too late to do anything about them
<lool> I just wanted to mention it in case it was a specific string which was missing _()
<lool> But it seems it's not and is known :)
<lool> persia: Isn't language-specific?  Sorry don't understand what you mean
<lool> persia: Oh it's the C version of my string, ok
<persia> lool, Although I had a successful English install previously on hardware, I just ran an English install in KVM -net none and got the error, which surprises me, as my hardware has never had a net connection that worked.
<lool> persia: Black magic I tell you
<lool> persia: So, corruption or no corruption?
<persia> Hrm?
<lool> persia: I think you were checking whether hda was still corrupted
<persia> lool, Yes, but I was caught by 288320, which I hadn't seen in English before.
<persia> INPUT critical mirror/bad seems to be the interesting bit.
<cjwatson> persia: I'll have to defer looking at this, something else urgent has come up
<persia> cjwatson, Not a problem.
<lool> persia: No, still corrupted
<persia> lool, Hrm.  Oh well.  I thought it worked once.
<persia> lool, Found it.  I'll update the bug when I'm out of the meeting, but the issue is that apt-setup thinks we're doing a netboot install when we install from USB (as it's not marked as a CD install), and so expects choose-mirror to get a mirror from the network.
<persia> lool, Considering that this infrastructure won't be used for Jaunty, I'd say it's worth a release note at best.
<cjwatson> ah right
<cjwatson> so indeed, .disk on the image
<lool> persia: k
<superm1> cjwatson, its  fairly less than ideal.. so if there is still an opportunity for re-rolling at least DVD disks with just this change, that'd be much more preferable
<superm1> surely the absence of an "updated" live DVD throughout the last month due to archive inconsistencies played into not catching this kind of bug
<cjwatson> superm1: my worry is that that would require respinning alternate images too, or else break jigdos
<cjwatson> superm1: if we get this in ASAP after release, we could do a special DVD build for you ...
<cjwatson> if I respin alternate images as well as desktop/DVD, the QA team are going to be even more heavily loaded up and I'm worried they won't make it
<superm1> would they necessarily need to be retesting "everything" with the new DVDs if you know the only delta was an oem-config deb that sat in pool/ though?
<cjwatson> it's not, we also have a ubiquity change
<superm1> oh i see..
<cjwatson> and as I said if I uploaded oem-config then they'd have to retest alternate too
<cjwatson> we do need to do a smoke-test of everything
<cjwatson> at some point we will write up a list of the things that have gone wrong in the past, in order to give people an idea of the kinds of things that can happen if you try to skimp on this
<superm1> well we've got a framework to allow dropping in updated debs as necessary in case things like this happen.  so long as it's in -updates we can pull it into it through that framework.
<cjwatson> I wouldn't ask the QA team to skip this, and I wouldn't expect them to say yes if we tried
<superm1> just using it adds more factory burn time, so that's hwy it's preferable to have the one on the DVD go with it
<cjwatson> I'd be happy to do a custom DVD for you after 8.10
<cjwatson> with just this change
<superm1> okay, that'd be sufficient
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2931 intrepid/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-2> ubiquity: Always copy the kernel from /cdrom/casper/ if it's there regardless of
<CIA-2> ubiquity: whether any kernels are already present in /target/boot/, since those
<CIA-2> ubiquity: could just be due to a preserve-home install (LP: #287747).
<cjwatson> ok, great
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2932 intrepid/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.10.9
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2932 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): merge from intrepid branch
<CarlFK> is grep -E supported in the installer?  I want to do: grep -E (name|MHz) /proc/cpuinfo >> $TARGET/etc/motd
<CarlFK> I am assuming ﻿/proc/cpuinfo exists
<cjwatson> CarlFK: yes
<cjwatson> quote '(name|MHz)' thus though
<cjwatson> /proc/cpuinfo exists
<CarlFK> quotes - right.  thanks
<CarlFK> old P3 box that may have hardware issues, but...: ibex alt-installer: update-apt-xapi[26136]: segfault ... kernel:  in python2.5[8048000+fc000
<CarlFK> actully that is the 2nd segfault - ﻿35 lines of syslog:  http://dpaste.com/87601/
<cjwatson> not an installer bug
<CarlFK> I am guessing this means "bad hardware" Oct 29 17:35:34 kernel: [ 1787.160872]          res 51/40:00:a7:2a:47/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error)
<cjwatson> looks like I/O errors on whatever ata1 is
<cjwatson> sda I suspect
<CarlFK> yeah - lots of Oct 29 17:07:00 kernel: [   72.894627]          res 51/84:00:28:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus erro
<CarlFK> grep error syslog |wc
<CarlFK>      61
<CarlFK> never mind :)
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2933 ubiquity/ (12 files in 5 dirs): merge from intrepid branch
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2934 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.10.11
<CIA-2> ubiquity: evand * r2935 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/debconffilter.py):
<CIA-2> ubiquity: Reset next_go_backup after encountering a question marked as seen
<CIA-2> ubiquity: (LP: #290760).
<CIA-2> user-setup: evand * r126 user-setup.ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply): Do not force chpasswd to md5 crypted passwords (LP: #51551).
<CIA-2> migration-assistant: evand * r93 migration-assistant/ (debian/changelog ma-script-utils): Do not force chpasswd to md5 crypt passwords (LP: #51551).
#ubuntu-installer 2008-10-30
<superm1> xivulon, <tgm4883_laptop> superm1, can you find the dir that wubi looks in? .... <tgm4883_laptop> is it release/ or releases/
<xivulon> superm1 1s
<xivulon> superm1: metalink=http://www.mythbuntu.org/releases/mythbuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.metalink
<superm1> xivulon, okay thanks
<CIA-2> ubiquity: evand * r2936 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-2> ubiquity: Save an apt.cache.Cache() so we retain the package information on
<CIA-2> ubiquity: restricted packages even after removing restricted from the
<CIA-2> ubiquity: sources.list (LP: #290925).
<CarlFK> how do I install the most recient 2.26 kernel?
<CarlFK> on never mind.  the driver I am looking at is compiled against an FC kernel
#ubuntu-installer 2008-10-31
<xivulon> hi, trying to help mint devs to use wubi, apparently they use remastersys and the ISO is a bit different, I am not too familiar with that, what would be a good way for them to a livecd close enough to the ubuntu one?
<evand> Is it not working as is?
<evand> I'd be surprised if the installer worked and Wubi did not
<evand> short of the contents of disk/info
<xivulon> yeah already suggested them to fix that, but he mentioned that the ISO was "different" not sure what he meant, I am waiting for the logs
<cjwatson> evand: did the USB samples arrive at Millbank?
<evand> cjwatson: not yet to my knowledge, but I'll ask around
<evand> do you recall who they are being shipped to?
<evand> cezz?
<cjwatson> evand: one of that lot over there :)
<evand> :)
<cjwatson> (i.e. don't know)
<evand> cjwatson: two were sent, one for a before-9 arrival, one on a regular shipment
<evand> neither have arrived yet
<xivulon> evand: what was the bug you mentioned yesterday?
<evand> xivulon: trying to find it
<xivulon> weird bug report (in italian): sudden shutdown during installation, apparently reproducible
<evand> xivulon: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/65124/
<evand> I cannot find a bug number
<evand> perhaps talk to bdmurray
<xivulon> thx evand
<xivulon> In any case I think that the best course of action for the future is to get rid of the /boot bindmount alltogether and instead rsync /boot to /host/ubuntu/disks/boot during update-grub
<xivulon> that will also solve #243105 and #252900
<xivulon> cjwatson, I think you suggested that to begin with some time ago' re 252900
<evand> cjwatson: arriving at half two
<evand> "
<evand>     *
<evand> arrr
<evand> I know I configured irssi to not do that.
<evand> mpt: "Merge the automatic and manual partitioning pages." (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityVisualRefresh) - if you have some time, can you mock this up?  I'm perplexed as to how it would look
<cjwatson> xivulon: I dunno, I can't say I'm entirely convinced - it feels pretty fragile
<evand> though the more I think about it, the more it seems feasible as the resize option is moving into the segmented bar anyway
<cjwatson> evand: sounds like it'd present a scary UI to people not prepared for it
<evand> indeed, that's why I'm curious to see the mock up
<mpt> evand, sure
<evand> I can't think of a reasonable way of doing it, but maybe he can
<evand> mpt: thakns
<evand> mpt: I'm interested to know of any other ideas you may have that I'm not already aware of as I'm sitting at a desk with screenshots of ubiquity spread around trying to decide on what UI changes I need to make in 9.04
<evand> cjwatson: you as well
<cjwatson> syncing up user-setup comes to mind: the private directory stuff
<evand> indeed.  Will we need to add the open ID stuff to that page eventually, or has that idea finally died of old age?
<mpt> evand, earlier I mentioned to you the idea of splitting out the migration assistant, so that you can (a) migrate from another OS despite not dual-booting and (b) migrate from another computer even after you've finished installation
<cjwatson> evand: will have to talk with online services about current plans there
<mpt> evand, I don't know what effects that would have on the installer interaction, that's something that would need designing
<evand> mpt: it's already possible to run it separate of ubiquity, it just doesn't have a UI.  What would the advantage be of removing it from the installer?
<mpt> evand, (a) and (b) above :-)
<evand> cjwatson: noted
<evand> a) I'm confused by.  Short of adding the ability to import to a temporary medium like a USB disk or CD, there's no way to import from an OS you plan to delete. b) Already possible, just needs a GUI.
<mpt> evand, exactly, it would involve putting stuff on a temporary medium
<evand> ah, but that can be done inside ubiquity, no?
<evand> (I'm not moved either way, I'm just trying to understand the rationale)
<mpt> It could, and that would have pluses and minuses
<mpt> The plus would be less complex interaction
<mpt> The minus would be that the migration utility would look quite different depending on whether you were running it as part of the installer or standalone
<mpt> which could be confusing
<evand> hrmm
<mpt> I think it needs a bunch of sketching out how it would work if invoked separately, and conversely how it would look if still embedded
<evand> So you're proposing removing it from ubiquity and moving it into a separate utility that's seeded on the CDs and included in the default install?
<evand> I could remove the UI, but keep the component in place for preseeding (Wubi), and leave it in, or rather finally add it to, the alternate installer.  So it's feasible.
<mpt> yes
<evand> ok, I need to give that one some thought (perhaps discussing it at length at UDS), but I've made a note to do so.
<mpt> great, thanks
<evand> mpt: any suggestions for what a good password strength meter would look like?  I'm tempted to use a series of lock images, but I suspect that's poor design.
<mpt> In my original installer mockup I just had "☹ Too short" next to the password field
<mpt> For something more elaborate, I guess a color-coded gauge
<evand> right, I forgot that was in the wiki
<mpt> short and red for a bad password, long and green for a good one
<mpt> Partly it depends how much space you have for it
<evand> assuming we put it next to the password input boxes, plenty.
<xivulon> ohh http://mgerards.net/blog/?p=16#more-16 there is loop support in grub2
 * xivulon lobbies for grub2
<cjwatson> sigh
<cjwatson> we don't need lobbying, we need extensive testing
<xivulon> davmor2 ^
<xivulon> (kidding)
<xivulon> well jokes asides, it seems that grub2 could potentially address several issues, hope it proves robust enough for jaunty
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2937 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog rules): Add an intro message noting that we're alpha again.
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2938 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac debian/changelog):
<CIA-2> ubiquity: Autoconf likes to have a version in AC_INIT, but start omitting our
<CIA-2> ubiquity: sub-minor version from it so that we don't have to regenerate configure
<CIA-2> ubiquity: with every single upload.
<xivulon> cjwatson was reading http://wiki.debian.org/Grub/Grub2, do you think it is realistic to expect grub2 in jaunty? as that would imply quite different code paths for me
<xivulon> and if not, would be using grub2 withing wubi be acceptable?
<cjwatson> I haven't thought grub2 was particularly realistic for a long time
<cjwatson> it is always possible that I may be surprised
<cjwatson> grub-installer does support grub2 in theory, though nobody's ever stepped up to make sure it contains the necessary Ubuntu changes to grub AfAIK
<cjwatson> AFAIK
<xivulon> I am not familiar with possible the issues, but would the problems affect the wubi user case
<cjwatson> I can't imagine how they wouldn't
<cjwatson> the issues are that it is a complete rewrite that hasn't been deployed in any major distribution to my knowledge
<cjwatson> people have been talking about it more or less since Ubuntu started, but there's much more talk than action
<cjwatson> the last time we looked at it it turned out that the descriptions of it substantially over-represented what it was capable of
<cjwatson> so I'm afraid I'm pretty cynical about it now
<cjwatson> I'd welcome somebody else taking it on, but I'm not going to
<xivulon> well since in my case there are some clear advantages (at least on paper), and since the usage of wubi is fairly segmented, we might use that as a test bench
<cjwatson> be wary of what it promises, and test it on a wide variety of machines
<xivulon> remember that I am now left with grub4dos which is probably less tested than grub
<evand> yay, usb key just arrived
<xivulon> well I can only test it on my laptop, my wife's and vms :)
<davmor2> I can test on hw but not at the moment
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2939 ubiquity/debian/intro-alpha.txt: update intro message for 9.04
<xivulon> davmor2 no rush, I have to check first if fat + ntfs + loop support works well and from within a windows partition. Otherwise there is no much point.
<CIA-2> oem-config: cjwatson * r557 oem-config/debian/changelog:
<CIA-2> oem-config: Switch to a new versioning scheme and omit the sub-minor version from
<CIA-2> oem-config: AC_INIT so that we don't have to regenerate configure with every single
<CIA-2> oem-config: upload.
<CIA-2> oem-config: cjwatson * r558 oem-config/d-i/sources.list: update for jaunty
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2940 ubiquity/d-i/sources.list: update for jaunty
<evand> 10:37:51 < PovAdct_w> if I run wubi.exe from the xubuntu desktop CD, I get a wizard driving me through *Kubuntu*  installation... can someone confirm?
<evand> xivulon: ^
<xivulon> evand does it mean that the artwork is wrong?
<evand> No idea, I'd suggest pinging him
<xivulon> no idea the metalink is ok, and the artwork is ok. not sure how he can end up running kubuntu from a xubuntu iso
<xivulon> evand can you get more info?
<evand> xivulon: I'm rather busy today, can you ping him?
<xivulon> which channel?
<evand> He was in #ubuntu-release-party, but given the high volume I'd suggest private messaging him
<xivulon> evand it's ok he had a kubuntu CD in the tray
<evand> ah
<evand> ok
<evand> WrapLabel
<evand> A GtkLabel subclass that can wrap to any width, unlike GtkLabel which has a fixed wrap point. It does this through a couple of tricks in the size_allocate and size_request handlers by using PangoLayout's height-for-width.
<evand> cjwatson: ^ from libview.  We'd have to write Python bindings though.
<davmor2> xivulon: If I'm not around when it's ready to test send me a mail davmor2@davmor2.co.uk
<evand> ah ha! cjwatson: http://medsphere.org/projects/widgets/wiki/FBox
<evand> I think I just might rewrite that in Python
<superm1> evand, i've got a change for usb-creator i really should have proposed for merging sooner, could you take a look? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dell-team/usb-creator/command-line-args
<cjwatson> evand: Hmm. I wonder how well that works within a treeview
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-01
<elvis> hello. all developers here?
<elvis> ping
<evand> cjwatson: why would we want to pack it in a treeview?
<evand> I started rewriting it in Python yesterday, by the way
<evand> superm1: will do on Monday
<evand> running around London for the rest of the weekend
<evand> cheers
<cjwatson> evand: I don't think that a button per language is going to look very good ... what UI were you thinking of?
<evand> cjwatson: cellrenderers, but to be honest I haven't given much thought as to how it would work
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-26
<rasiq> Good night.. anybody alive?
<rasiq> :)
<rasiq> Bug Report on installer -  Launchpad bug 460121 in ubiquity "ubiquity hangs on step 2 (Karmic RC)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460121
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460121 in ubiquity "ubiquity hangs on step 2 (Karmic RC)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460121
<rasiq> and my netbook has support for SDHC cards..
<davmor2> evand, lool: on usb of unr I've given the drive a 1 gig persistence and also installed partimage to retrieve the xp image from back up.  However on the wubi menu now I only get the options of demo/full install and learn more.  I'm going to retry just using the default setting and see if the install inside windows option appears then
<lool> Thanks
<davmor2> lool, evand: showing up on a default now.  So what I'll do is go through the size inbetween and find out where the option stops showing up.
<davmor2> evand: no slide show on unr ?
<xivulon> cjwatson anything I can help with for 460192?
<cjwatson> xivulon: already uploaded :)
<cjwatson> it's in the queue for release team review
<xivulon> ah wanted to sneak in the patch in 460740
<cjwatson> I just uploaded that too ;-)
<xivulon> not really that important
<xivulon> you are too fast
 * davmor2 hands a tripple espresso to xivulon so he too can be this wired
<cjwatson> davmor2: actually only one coffee today so far, this may be an error ...
 * davmor2 quickly hands cjwatson a double espresso
<evand> davmor2: what's your screen resolution?
<davmor2> evand: small 1024x576 was used to the square AAO
<evand> yeah, it's hiding the slideshow because that's too small a screen resolution
<evand> needs to be >= 800x600
<davmor2> evand: no worries then :)
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3561 trunk/ubiquity/components/ubi-timezone.py: always refresh timezone combos when entering its page
<mterry> ^^ was not actually to trunk
<cjwatson> 15:59 <Spads> cjwatson: can you verify that https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~nick/wubi-r160.exe is correctly signed?
<cjwatson> evand: ^- could you?
<cjwatson> 16:00 <Spads> (and that it's the correct binary)
<evand> will do
<evand> booting now
<evand> cjwatson: works
<evand> I'd show a screendump, but kvm was kind enough to segfault when I did that
<cjwatson> evand: ok, so happy for me to tell Spads that that's OK?
<davmor2> evand: sounds about right :)
<evand> cjwatson: please do
<evand> thanks
<cjwatson> evand: let slangasek know when you've put that in your people directory?
<evand> okay
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r246 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Unmount the target device rather than calling sync (LP: #457510).
<rafferty> Sound from headphones but not from speakers on Thinkpad x200. I've tried every workaround I can find... any suggestions?
<kd35a> hi everybody, I'm trying to get usb-creator to work under debian
<kd35a> what i get is this: http://pastebin.com/m8e1eb5d
<kd35a> Does anyone know what I can do to make it work?
<kd35a> the folder /usr/share/usb-creator/ doesn't exist
<davmor2> kd35a: evand will but he won't be back on till tomorrow now I don't think
<kd35a> davmor2: ok, do you know what time+timezone he will be back?
<davmor2> gmt/utc
<kd35a> ok
<kd35a> I'll try to catch him then, thanks :)
<CIA-33> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r34 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog debian/install-rc finish.d/iscsi_settings):
<CIA-33> partman-iscsi: Work around netcfg/choose_interface not always being set, breaking our
<CIA-33> partman-iscsi: workaround for network interface configuration issues when the root
<CIA-33> partman-iscsi: filesystem is on iSCSI (LP: #457767).
 * cjwatson uncommits, slightly broken change
<davmor2> :(
<CIA-33> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r34 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish.d/iscsi_settings):
<CIA-33> partman-iscsi: Work around netcfg/choose_interface not always being set, breaking our
<CIA-33> partman-iscsi: workaround for network interface configuration issues when the root
<CIA-33> partman-iscsi: filesystem is on iSCSI (LP: #457767).
<cjwatson> just wrong set of files committed, the actual change works
<cjwatson> or at least I'm fairly sure it does, waiting for test to complete
<arand> cjwatson: had/have any spare time to check on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-basicmethods/+bug/445067 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445067 in partman-basicmethods "ubiquity overwrites VBR of extended partition" [Medium,Fix released]
<cjwatson> arand: not yet, I'm afraid, but I'll put it on my sketchy list for tomorrow
<ramvi1> I'm having a real hard time compiling wubi
<ramvi1> I get wubildr error 77
<ramvi1> http://pastebin.com/m5c6b0279
<arand> cjwatson: ok, just shout if/when more testing/info is needed...
<cjwatson> ramvi1: looks like you need to install build-essential
<ramvi1> cjwatson: I've got build-essential
<cjwatson> what's in config.log, then?
<cjwatson> preferably try to avoid whatever happened to that paste, where it's cut off at 29 columns ...
<ramvi1> Here's the config.log
<ramvi1> http://pastebin.com/d147d0d73
<ramvi1> cjwatson: yeah right. why is it cut off? One sec
<cjwatson> don't worry
<cjwatson> are you intentionally trying to cross-compile wubi?
<ramvi1> here is it: http://pastebin.com/d5708f45
<cjwatson> actually ignore that
 * ramvi1 ignores that
<cjwatson> err, well, your compiler is broken
<cjwatson> #
<cjwatson> /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.4.1/libgcc.a when searching for -lgcc
<ramvi1> wubi can't be compiled on amd64 maybe
<cjwatson> actually, I think you need to install gcc-4.4-multilib
<cjwatson> wubi wants to compile 32-bit code, and the ordinary gcc-4.4 on amd64 isn't enough for that
<ramvi1> cjwatson: thanks!! That changed something
<ramvi1> new errors though
<ramvi1> tells me to upgrade binutils, but it's all up to date
<ramvi1> http://pastebin.com/d30f43290
<ramvi1> maybe it's because I'm using grub2?
<cjwatson> I recommend against random guesses :)
<ramvi1> that's why I need you cjwatson ;)
<cjwatson> what wubi branch were you using?
<ramvi1> 8.10
<cjwatson> URL please
<ramvi1> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/intrepid
<cjwatson> you seem to be attempting to build the 8.10 branch on karmic
<ramvi1> oh, is that a problem?
<cjwatson> it's workaroundable
<ramvi1> thought it all was backward compatible
<cjwatson> but it's why you're seeing this
<cjwatson> you'd think :)
<ramvi1> so the easy fix is just compiling in a virtual machine?
<cjwatson> binutils changed in a way that all grub (legacy and 2) configure scripts had to adapt for
<cjwatson> I can get you a fix
<ramvi1> that would be awesome. Thanks for helping me cjwatson
<CIA-33> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r35 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 7
<ramvi1> cjwatson: so what do I do?
<cjwatson> ramvi1: wget -O- http://paste.ubuntu.com/302413/plain/ | patch -d src/grub4dos/trunk -p0
<cjwatson> (http://paste.ubuntu.com/302413/ if you just want to inspect the patch)
<cjwatson> entirely untested as I'm off to bed now, but that's a direct port of the fix from grub
<ramvi1> thank you very much! Have a good night
<ramvi1> didn't work :p
<cjwatson> oh, you need to update the generated configure script too
<cjwatson> ramvi1: svn revert src/grub4dos/trunk; wget -O- http://paste.ubuntu.com/302417/plain/ | patch -d src/grub4dos/trunk -p0
<cjwatson> bah
<cjwatson> that's still not enough, one moment
<cjwatson> ramvi1: svn revert src/grub4dos/trunk; wget -O- http://paste.ubuntu.com/302418/plain/ | patch -d src/grub4dos/trunk -p0
<ramvi1> cjwatson: Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n] ?
<ramvi1> you want me to bzr revert first?
<davmor2> ramvi1: why do you need 8.10?
<ramvi1> davmor2: I want a quickfix for avoiding all the gpg signing and md5 checksums
<cjwatson> ramvi1: too tired to figure it out remotely, can you figure it out for yourself? the patch is pretty readable so you can figure out what it's supposed to be doing - "-" lines are removed, "+" lines are added
<cjwatson> I put the 'svn revert' in there for a reason, I think that's actually an svn checkout
<cjwatson> that bit of the tree
<ramvi1> cjwatson: sure. thanks again for helping me
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-27
<davmor2> xivulon: hit an issue with wubi kne last night I'm assuming it is the max_iso_size but if I had any persistence to the usb stick, install inside windows disappeared from the wubi menu
<xivulon> davmor2, yes the algorithm is wrong
<davmor2> xivulon: cool bug 461566 if you want to comment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461566 in wubi "kne image plus persistence means that the iso size is too large I believe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461566
<xivulon> morning evand
<evand> hallo
<xivulon> have a quick look at 461566
<davmor2> evand: more noticeable with kne it's slightly larger than unr
<evand> I think a DVD being offline is still a likely scenario.
<xivulon> we could have: min_iso_size < used < DVD_size
<xivulon> a quick and dirty patch, but should give us a bit of headroom
<davmor2> evand: as a temporary work round for unr and kne I'm thinking just tell people if they want to install using wubi don't enable persistence
<davmor2> works fine then
<evand> davmor2: I think telling them to use the force option would be better
<xivulon> is the release on schedule?
<evand> xivulon: I suspect most users will max out the persistence size
<xivulon> true
<evand> so I don't see letting it through so long as it's less than the size of the DVD being of much help
<evand> I think our best bet is to release note this, tell users to use --force if on a usb disk, and fix it properly in lucid
<evand> xivulon: yes, it appears to be on schedule
<xivulon> I agree this is not critical, and it will not justify a respin
<xivulon> even if we had a proper patch, which we don't at the moment
<xivulon> by the way it is "--force-wubi"
<evand> indeed
<evand> bug updated
<davmor2> evand, xivulon: Yay on a plus side with persistence removed it installs fine :)
<evand> hooray
<cjwatson> evand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/302653/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/302654/
<evand> cool, thanks
<ara> cjwatson, I am getting a crasher in ubiquity: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/461377
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<ara> cjwatson, I just changed it to public
 * cjwatson hands ara a ticket
<cjwatson> I'll queue it up :
<cjwatson> :)
<ara> cjwatson, hehehehe
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3561 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Do not fail if linux-generic-pae is not in the package cache.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Thanks Colin Watson (LP: #461377).
<CIA-6> user-setup: evand * r206 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply):
<CIA-6> user-setup: Check if filesystems are already mounted before attempting to mount
<CIA-6> user-setup: them (LP: #461546).
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3562 ubiquity/ (bin/oem-config-firstboot debian/changelog):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Really don't run oem-config again. Thanks Colin Watson
<CIA-6> ubiquity: (LP: #461546).
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3563 server-fixes/debian/ (changelog oem-config.oem-config.upstart):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: * Fix debconf frontend:
<CIA-6> ubiquity:  - Start oem-config on stopping rc, as well as when starting display
<CIA-6> ubiquity:  managers.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3563 ubiquity/ (apport/source_ubiquity.py debian/changelog): Fix broken reference in the apport hook (LP: #461757).
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3564 server-fixes/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/debconf_ui.py):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Add some missing imports (ubiquity.frontend.base.Controller,
<CIA-6> ubiquity: ubiquity.plugin.Plugin, ubiquity.i18n).
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3565 server-fixes/ (5 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: If there's a containing debconf frontend, talk to it rather than using
<CIA-6> ubiquity: debconf-communicator.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3566 server-fixes/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py): Set a controller in the language plugin.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3567 server-fixes/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Use spaces rather than ${!TAB} in localechooser in OEM mode, since
<CIA-6> ubiquity: debconf doesn't support the latter yet.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3568 server-fixes/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/usersetup.py): Don't handle user-setup preseeding for the debconf frontend.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3569 server-fixes/ (3 files in 2 dirs): localechooser condition should be debconf frontend, not OEM mode
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3564 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Run partman in the noninteractive frontend (otherwise we try to install
<CIA-6> ubiquity: to the live CD root!).
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3565 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/partman.py: need implementation of set_part_page for noninteractive too
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3566 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/noninteractive.py):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Explicitly print noninteractive output to the console (as the Python
<CIA-6> ubiquity: debconf module redirects sys.stdout to sys.stderr which ends up in
<CIA-6> ubiquity: /var/log/installer/debug).
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3567 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Add noninteractive pages for user-setup and migrationassistant as
<CIA-6> ubiquity: well.
<CIA-6> user-setup: evand * r207 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.27ubuntu11
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3568 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: user-setup
<CIA-6> ubiquity: 1.27ubuntu11.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3569 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.0.5
<kd35a> evand: Hi, I've got some problem with installing usb-creator under Debian
<kd35a> this i what i try to do: http://pastebin.com/m8e1eb5d
<kd35a> the folder '/usr/share/usb-creator/' doesn't exist on my system
<evand> kd35a: please use debuild to create the package, and dpkg to install it
<kd35a> do you know what could be wrong?
<kd35a> ok, in the same way as you describe here then? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/usb-creator
<kd35a> thanks :)
<evand> I wouldn't install all the packages like that
<evand> as you'll also install the kde frontend
<evand> you'll only need to install usb-creator-common and usb-creator-gtk
<evand> assuming you're running gnome
<kd35a> ahh, ok, I'll just use debuild first, and then look for the right .deb-packets
<CIA-6> partman-basicmethods: cjwatson * r765 ubuntu/ (choose_method/dont_use/choices debian/changelog): Restore executable bit on choose_method/dont_use/choices.
<CIA-6> partman-basicmethods: cjwatson * r766 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 43ubuntu2
<CIA-6> partman-target: cjwatson * r783 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish.d/clear_partitions): Fix clearing of subdirectories of /usr and /var (LP: #461698).
<kd35a> evand: It works now, and thanks for great software :)
<evand> kd35a: glad to hear it
<CIA-6> partman-target: cjwatson * r784 ubuntu/finish.d/clear_partitions: adjust log message too
<Nivex> cjwatson: I see you got a fix in for my iSCSI bug.  I hope to give it a thorough test this evening.
<CIA-6> partman-target: cjwatson * r785 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 64ubuntu5
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3570 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: partman-basicmethods
<CIA-6> ubiquity: 43ubuntu2, partman-target 64ubuntu5.
<cjwatson> Nivex: thanks
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3571 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.0.6
<flagg0204> has anyone successfully installed ubuntu to an iscsi target, and have it work on reboot?
<cjwatson> flagg0204: I made changes for that yesterday
<cjwatson> very late yesterday, in fact
<cjwatson> after that, it actually worked for me; before that, it was broken
<flagg0204> odd.  so i built an iscsi target, used debootstrap to populate it.   using gpxe to boot.  currently it hangs after the grub menu because it cant find vmlinuz or initrd
<flagg0204> trying to figure out how to update grub or initrd to support iscsi
<cjwatson> if it can't find the vmlinuz, updating the initrd won't help
<cjwatson> AFAIK that is meant to be the BIOS' problem
<flagg0204> yeah im grasping at straws i admit.  so its probably a grub change that has to happen?
<cjwatson> I was using a homebrewed setup, copying the kernel and initrd out and passing them by hand to kvm
<flagg0204> ah
<cjwatson> I can ask a colleague who was testing with gpxe
<flagg0204> only if its not too much trouble
<cjwatson> he said it got further than that for him, though
<cjwatson> (before my fixes)
<flagg0204> yeah, mine pulls down the grub config,  the menu is presented.  when you select the default menu item, then it hangs
<cjwatson> which sort of suggests to me that it's a BIOS-level problem - for booting, the bootloader is not meant to have to understand iSCSI
<flagg0204> well technically it dumps me to busybox
<cjwatson> oh, then you didn't describe the problem accurately :)
<flagg0204> ah
<flagg0204> my mistake
<flagg0204> yes dumps me to busybox
<cjwatson> it could find both the vmlinuz and initrd, if you get a busybox prompt
<cjwatson> what it couldn't find was the root filesystem
<cjwatson> can I recommend that you use the actual installer to do this, rather than debootstrap?
<cjwatson> there are quite a few bits and pieces you need to get into the initramfs
<cjwatson> and the installer (as of *today*'s server CD) automates it for you
<flagg0204> for the server iso?
<flagg0204> or desktop
<cjwatson> server
<cjwatson> but you can always install from the server ISO, and then install ubuntu-desktop on top :)
<flagg0204> ah.  is that in the usual releases.ubuntu.com or whatever
<cjwatson> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<flagg0204> ah ok
<flagg0204> ill give that a try again.  thanks for the help
<flagg0204> last time i attempted the install on iscsi, it didn't show any of the luns that i had exposed from my netapp
<flagg0204> it saw the netapp, just none of the luns
<flagg0204> amd you couldn't set the initiator name
<cjwatson> that I don't know about, I've only been able to test my code against a software target
<cjwatson> flagg0204: educate me, if you would - what's setting the initiator name needed for?
<cjwatson> I can't change it now for 9.10, but can consider improvements for 10.04
<cjwatson> at the moment, we use iscsi-iname to generate a unique node name starting with iqn.1993-08.org.debian:01
<Nivex> Some SAN devices use the initiator name for ACLs
<Nivex> NetApp in particular
<Nivex> I think it would be a good idea to have a blueprint for improving iSCSI support going into Lucid
<cjwatson> well, at least file bug reports
<cjwatson> we can consider whether it needs the heavyweight blueprint process based on that
<Nivex> yeah, once Karmic's out the door I'll file a couple wishlists
<Nivex> the other thing to add would be prompts for CHAP credentials
<flagg0204> cjwatson well filers have igroups.  and the way the filer knows what lun to map an initiator to is by the initiators name
<flagg0204> nivex - chap is a good idea as well
<cjwatson> ok, those should both be doable
<flagg0204> iscsitarget is much more forgiving of initiator names, as you can simply allow all initiators to connect to any lun.  not sure if you can do that with netapp
<flagg0204> cjwatson - when you booted iscsi root volume, are you just using pxe/dhcp?
<cjwatson> I pointed kvm at the kernel and initrd directly :)
<cjwatson> but I know that mathias was using gPXE and got out of the initramfs
<flagg0204> doh.   yeah forgot about the kvm part :)
<cjwatson> 17:26 <mathiaz> cjwatson: root-on-iscsi from gPXE works correclty here!
<flagg0204> cjwatson - just another confirmation.   gpxe / iscsi root to a linux iscsitarget does work.  although there are some stranges errors probably related to networking setup in initrd
<flagg0204> but it did work
<lzoulek> I was here earlier today and you guys helped me out a lot installing an application. Now I am trying to install a plugin and am not able to get it done correctly. Can anyone help me out
<cjwatson> flagg0204: ok, thanks
<cjwatson> lzoulek: you sure it was here? this channel isn't normally for application installation, it's for initial installation of the operating system
<cjwatson> lzoulek: and I don't see your name in scrollback
<lzoulek> maybe it was ubuntu beginner
<lzoulek> not sure
<lzoulek> do i need to go to another room?
<davmor2> ubuntu beginner sounds more realistic :)
<lzoulek> ok i will go there then, ty
<Nivex> cjwatson: I confirm the bug is clear. Thank you thank you thank you!
<Nivex> now, totally unrelated to iSCSI, but the installer
<Nivex> I installed with tasks=standard on the command line.  Got a minimal CLI system, but with openoffice.org installed
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-28
<cjwatson> Nivex: add pkgsel/install-language-support=false to the command line. (That said, I think the fact that that's still happening with the reorganised language-support in karmic may be a bug we need to look into)
<cjwatson> I'll do a test run tomorrow and see what I can see
<Nivex> wishlist (probably lucid): ability to specify iSCSI portal by name as well as IP
<tReguy> Hi
<tReguy> I hope that I am in the proper channel : I've been given a .iso of ubuntu 9.4 on a usb key, I don't have any CD left and need to upgrade my 8.4. I managed to mount the .iso and can see all the files in it, but I d'ont see how to tell the package manager to get the files from my mounted folder instead of the internet.
<ara> cjwatson, ubiquity crashed at the end of the installation
<ara> cjwatson, bug 462462
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462462 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with TypeError in traverse_for_kernel()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462462
<CIA-17> ubiquity: evand * r3572 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Fix incorrect arguments to get_cache_pkg (LP: #462462).
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3572 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Fix incorrect arguments to get_cache_pkg (LP: #462462).
<cjwatson> uh. apologies for that dup CIA message. I have an experimental version of the CIA plugin here which is apparently broken
 * cjwatson uninstalls that for the time being
<ara> cjwatson, do you need the installation of 462462? or can I use now the machine to bootstrap some other tests?
<cjwatson> I do not need it, go ahead
<ara> cjwatson, thanks
<ara> cjwatson, which option can I add to avoid pae kernel being installed automatically?
<xivulon> davmor2 all good?
<davmor2> xivulon: seems to be dude :)
<xivulon> cool
<xivulon> I haven't tested new grub2 upgrades (the one that were overriding mbr)
<xivulon> doing last run now
<xivulon> seems ok
<CIA-17> ubiquity: evand * r3573 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.0.7
<CIA-17> ubiquity: evand * r3574 lucid/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): Run X with -nolisten tcp (LP: #462394).
<CIA-17> ubiquity: evand * r3575 lucid/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-17> ubiquity: * Make sure we never try to install onto the live filesystem.
<CIA-17> ubiquity: * Only print the filenames being blacklisted if in debug mode.
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3576 lucid/ (configure configure.ac debian/changelog): bump to 2.1.0
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3577 lucid/ (5 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-17> ubiquity: Add a debian/rules target to run pychecker. I've fixed several warnings,
<CIA-17> ubiquity: but there are still several left so this is not yet enabled by default.
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3578 lucid/.pycheckrc: set maxLocals rather than level
<ogra> is oem-config supposed to use xsplash ?
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3579 lucid/ (8 files in 4 dirs): merge lp:~cjwatson/ubiquity/server-fixes
<cjwatson> ogra: don't think so?
<ogra> (i dont see it here in my test install)
<ogra> looks a bit scary
<cjwatson> it'd have to go to some effort to do so, I think
<ogra> i first thought X was crashed
<ogra> (testing on armel where the whole first start is relatively slow anyway)
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3580 lucid/ (run-pychecker debian/rules): run pychecker over files in bin
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3581 lucid/bin/ubiquity-dm: missing comma
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3582 lucid/ubiquity/misc.py: [pychecker] consistent return type
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3583 lucid/ubiquity/misc.py: [pychecker] fix fallback if /cdrom/.disk/info is missing
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3584 lucid/ubiquity/osextras.py: [pychecker] fix builtin shadowing
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3585 lucid/.pycheckrc: [pychecker] blacklist subprocess and debconf
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3586 lucid/run-pychecker: [pychecker] sort checked files; clean up .pyc/.pyo leavings
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3587 lucid/ubiquity/wrap_label.py: [pychecker] set coding
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3588 lucid/ubiquity/components/myth-summary.py: [pychecker] be careful about environment variable checks at module level
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3589 lucid/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/debconf_ui.py): import signal and ubiquity.components.install
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3590 lucid/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Remove unused progress_position handling.
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3591 lucid/ubiquity/__init__.py: [pychecker] extra imports to pacify pychecker a bit
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3592 lucid/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-tasks.py): Fix exception name in ubi-tasks.
<asusk7m550> hello all, does someone here know how to install ubuntu with prefilled network setting
<asusk7m550> nog DHCP but static
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3593 lucid/ubiquity/filteredcommand.py: [pychecker] remove syslog import; stub prepare; mark unused variables
<tormod> cjwatson: should we release-note the dmraid support on the Desktop CD (and nodmraid)?
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3594 lucid/ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/PartitionBar.py: [pychecker] remove unused and broken function (no self declaration)
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3595 lucid/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-network.py): Fix exception name in ubi-network.
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3596 lucid/ubiquity/components/siloinstaller.py: [pychecker] import os in siloinstaller
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3597 lucid/ (.pycheckrc ubiquity/filteredcommand.py): [pychecker] drop prepare stub for now, seems to cause more warnings than it fixes
<cjwatson> tormod: yes, probably - please open a task on the ubuntu-release-notes project
<tormod> will do
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3598 lucid/ubiquity/ (components/partman.py i18n.py timezone_map.py tz.py): [pychecker] note/remove several unused variables
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3599 lucid/ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/ (Keyboard.py Timezone.py): [pychecker] remove unused imports
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3600 lucid/ubiquity/tz.py: [pychecker] move unused annotation to the right place
<tormod> cjwatson: filed bug 462631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462631 in ubuntu-release-notes "dmraid installed and active on Desktop CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462631
<kim0> Hi Folks .. I'm installing via preseed. One thing I don't like, is that during installation, the installer contacts the update mirrors and installs newer packages
<kim0> Anyway to stop that please ? i.e. I want it to only install from the DVD
<cjwatson> kim0: d-i apt-setup/use_mirror boolean false
<cjwatson> kim0: this will also cause the mirrors not to end up in the generated sources.list
<CIA-17> wubi: evand * r161 trunk/debian/changelog:
<CIA-17> wubi: A bit late, but change the version number to 9.10 as 9.10ubuntu1 appears in the UI.
<CIA-17> wubi: Mark as released.
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3574 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-17> ubiquity: Don't remove the boot kernel if we failed to install -generic-pae
<CIA-17> ubiquity: (LP: #462692).
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3575 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.0.8
<bdmurray> cjwatson: when is the pae kernel supposed to be installed?
<evand> bdmurray: It will install on machines with networking enabled that have PAE support and more than 3GB of memory
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-29
<CIA-17> ubiquity: evand * r3601 lucid/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-17> ubiquity: Provide human readable sizes in the partitions-too-small warning
<CIA-17> ubiquity: (LP: #298974).
<bdmurray> evand: it installed for me on one with <3GB of memory
<bdmurray> evand: using an ubuntu server i386 cd
<evand> bdmurray: what does /usr/lib/base-installer/dmi-available-memory print out?
<bdmurray> evand: that should be on the live cd right?
<evand> bdmurray: yes
<bdmurray> evand: that directory doesn't exist only base-installer.d
<bdmurray> evand: and I can't find dmi-available-memory
<evand> what live CD is this?
<bdmurray> ubuntu-server/karmic-server-i386.iso
<bdmurray> maybe live CD is the wrong word...
<evand> indeed
<evand> can you boot a live CD with that machine and run the above command?
<bdmurray> evand: sure, how does it work on the server install though?
<cjwatson> you need to run through the installer a certain amount
<cjwatson> (server)
<evand> the same way, it's just easier to explain how to do it on a live CD
<evand> well, roughly
<cjwatson> run up to the hostname prompt, then you'll have /usr/lib/base-installer/dmi-available-memory
<evand> or do that :)
<cjwatson> when d-i boots, it only has the core of itself - it installs more bits of itself on the fly
<bdmurray> ah, right
<bdmurray> 524288
<bdmurray> on both of them
<evand> bdmurray: please attach the syslog after install to a new bug
<evand> so /var/log/installer/syslog
<bdmurray> evand: its bug 463027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 463027 in debian-installer "pae kernel installed on a system with ~512MB of RAM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/463027
<evand> bdmurray: please also attach the output of dmidecode
<cjwatson> bdmurray: baffling
 * cjwatson pulls down the server iso
<bdmurray> dmidecode added
<isamar> hi folks
<isamar> customizing Jaunty LiveCD and I get the following error mesg:
<isamar> Signature verification failed for: /cdrom/dists/gutsy/Release.gpg
<isamar> gusty=jaunty
<JanC> <CompactDstrxion> hmm running wubi from this iso. at the top it says 'You are about to install Ubuntu-9.10ubuntu1"
<JanC> (from #ubuntu-release-party)
<CIA-17> wubi: Agostino Russo * r161 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Fix country detection (LP: #428575)
<CIA-17> wubi: Agostino Russo * r162 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/backends/common/mappings.py): Add 'Nederland' to country name mappings (LP: #428575)
<Omahn> When adding d-i apt-setup/local0/repository line in preseeded installs, is it possible to include a variable that resolves to the relevant release or do you specifically have to put the release name in?
<Omahn> The example given shows:
<Omahn> #d-i apt-setup/local0/repository string \
<Omahn> #       http://local.server/ubuntu &releasename; main
<Omahn> Yet that doesn't appear to resolve, it just inserts as is. :-(
<Omahn> And to answer myself, a workaround is to use:
<Omahn> d-i preseed/include_command \ string echo `grep CODENAME /etc/lsb-release | cut -f 2 -d '='`.cfg
<Omahn> and then have a preseed for each release available.
<Omahn> Or maybe not. The installer is failing to load the reference .cfg file, it doesn't even attempt to download it.
<cjwatson> JanC: we know, and it's corrected in bzr, but was too late for the final images
<cjwatson> Omahn: no variables, sorry
<Omahn> cjwatson: No problem, any idea why the preseed/include_command doesn't appear to work?
<cjwatson> Omahn: the example is intended to be processed by a program that turns &releasename; into karmic; if you're seeing &releasename;, you might be reading something too high up in the processing chain?
<cjwatson> Omahn: dunno, anything in syslog?
<Omahn> Nothing at all.
<cjwatson> that's a hint to please show me the syslog :)
<Omahn> :-)
<Omahn> Two tics..
<Omahn> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7acc32bf
<cjwatson> "server returned error 503: HTTP/1.0 503 Service Unavailable"
<cjwatson> so check the server logs?
<Omahn> That's several minutes after the failed attempt.
<Omahn> (see the shell I start just before)
<cjwatson> hm, ok
<Omahn> I'm just having a look at a packet capture on the http server, I suspect it's not making any request at all.
<cjwatson> before it gets to that point (you might have to e.g. not preseed the locale question), edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/network-preseed.postinst and change the second line from 'set -e' to 'set -ex'
<cjwatson> then try again, and you should get a trace in the syslog
<Omahn> I'll do that now. The packet capture shows that the only incoming request is for the original preseed, not the included one.
<Omahn> Does the preseed/include_command need to appear anywhere in particular in the original preseed file? (I currently have it a the bottom)
<CIA-17> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r36 ubuntu/debian/ (di-numbers install-rc changelog control rules): Use dh-di.
<cjwatson> order shouldn't matter
<Omahn> cjwatson: Thanks, i'll get back to you. I'm starting to suspect my web server is serving up old copies of the original preseed.
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3602 lucid/.pycheckrc: [pychecker] ignore unused args/kwargs
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3603 lucid/ubiquity/frontend/base.py: [pychecker] suppress argsused warnings in ubiquity/frontend/base.py, as there are lots of abstract methods here
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3604 lucid/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: [pychecker] remove datetime and math imports; suppress classattr warnings; more usual syntax for boolean comparisons
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3605 lucid/ubiquity/plugin_manager.py: [pychecker] using lists as default arguments can be confusing
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3606 lucid/ubiquity/ (segmented_bar.py timezone_map.py): [pychecker] use gtk.gdk explicitly; note unused arguments; sum -> total
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3607 lucid/run-pychecker: pychecker has a habit of emitting extraneous warnings ignoring __pychecker__ unless we process files one at a time
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3608 lucid/ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py: [pychecker] remove unused re and locale imports
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3609 lucid/ubiquity/wrap_label.py: [pychecker] note unused arguments
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3610 lucid/.pycheckrc: [pychecker] neater way to avoid limit
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3611 lucid/ (debian/changelog debian/control ubiquity/tz.py):
<CIA-17> ubiquity: Require Python 2.5, so we can now use hashlib rather than md5 and avoid
<CIA-17> ubiquity: a slew of warnings.
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3612 lucid/ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/Timezone.py: [pychecker] unused variables
<CIA-17> ubiquity: evand * r3613 lucid/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-17> ubiquity: Mark the "Installation Complete" window as always on top
<CIA-17> ubiquity: (LP: #462178).
<cjwatson> shtylman: what's the 'selected_zone = -1' in ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/Timezone.py:mouseReleaseEvent() for? pychecker correctly points out that that's never used after setting it, and I was wondering if it was meant to be a change to self.selected_zone although that seems to have a different format
<cjwatson> shtylman: also x and y in the same method have the same problem, and I don't know what to do about those
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3614 lucid/ubiquity/segmented_bar.py: [pychecker] remove unused remove_segment methods
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3615 lucid/ubiquity/segmented_bar.py: [pychecker] none -> no_corners
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3616 lucid/ubiquity/frontend/noninteractive.py: [pychecker] note unused variables
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3617 lucid/ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py: [pychecker] unused import
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3618 lucid/ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/Keyboard.py: [pychecker] type shadows builtin and is unused anyway
<shtylman> cjwatson: I will take a look at that in a few moments (about to change locations) ... it may be that it was there at one point for something but eventually the code got changed and those never got cleaned up
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3619 lucid/ubiquity/__init__.py: [pychecker] revert extra imports from r3591, which turned out to be unhelpful
<cjwatson> shtylman: right, pychecker is showing up a lot of stuff like that
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3620 lucid/ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): [pychecker] unused variables and imports
<kim0> cjwatson: man, I want to stop the installer from installing updates online. it should only install what's on the DVD. You mentioned I should use "d-i apt-setup/use_mirror boolean false"
<kim0> that correctly removes sources from sources.list, *except* the security updates .. can I remove that also somehow ?
<kim0> thanks in advance
<kim0> I think I need "d-i apt-setup/security_host string" ...
<cjwatson> kim0: you've got it
<cjwatson> or I think 'd-i apt-setup/services-select multiselect' will do it too (default is 'security')
<CIA-17> ubiquity: evand * r3621 lucid/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-17> ubiquity: * Fixes from Pychecker for the KDE frontend (kde_ui):
<CIA-17> ubiquity:  - Don't import datetime or math. The timezone code is in a separate
<CIA-17> ubiquity:  module now.
<CIA-17> ubiquity:  - Remove some unused variables.
<CIA-17> ubiquity:  - Don't assign to a variable that's going to be immediately discarded.
<DanielRichman> Ok. Being a fan of the minimal installer/mini.iso I'd like to use that to install karmic. The links arn't up on the wiki, but I'm guessing that http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ is the right place. The date modified is showing 17th of October - are these images good to use to install karmic release now?
<choman2> is this a good place for wubi questions
<DanielRichman> (question has been answered on #ubuntu; no worries)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-30
<_ruben> are there any plans yet on supporting ipv6 in the installer?
<bigon> is it "normal" that there is no iwlagn driver on the alternate cd?
<cjwatson> bigon: sounds like a bug in linux (the kernel decides which drivers to deliver to the installer)
<cjwatson> _ruben: I'd like to, but I can't justify much of a high priority on it
<_ruben> cjwatson: fair enough
<_ruben> was mainly curious if it was on anyone's radar at all :)
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3623 lucid/debian/ (changelog intro-alpha.txt rules): Add an intro message noting that we're alpha again.
<davmor2> cjwatson: d-i keyboard selection is it worth droping the yes no question for automatic detection?
<cjwatson> replaced by what behaviour?
<cjwatson> reason I kept it was that the automatic detection is actually a bit tedious if you just want the default keyboard
<cjwatson> but I still wanted some easy way to get at it
<davmor2> cjwatson: yes so if your used to the ubiquity install then you're used to the default selector way of choosing your keyboard.  So I'm thinking why not make that the default method and just lose the automatic detection aspect, /me hopes that makes sense
<cjwatson> mm, except I know there are people who like the automatic detection thing, and we've had requests to add it as an option to ubiquity (which we haven't got round to yet)
<davmor2> meh okay just an idea :)
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3624 lucid/ubiquity/filteredcommand.py: [pychecker] avoid using keyword args to __import__, which pychecker doesn't like
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3625 lucid/ubiquity/ (2 files in 2 dirs): [pychecker] note unused arguments
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3626 lucid/ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/Timezone.py: [pychecker] remove unused local variables, confirmed by Roman
<davmor2> cjwatson: raid install is only available on alt correct?  also is it built though manual partitioning?
<cjwatson> yes to both
<davmor2> cool compiling a list of every install case I can think of :)
<Omahn> cjwatson: I managed to resolve the issue I had yesterday with chain loading of preseeds. The originally loaded preseed had proxy configuration inside it so the machine was making the request for the second preseed file through our proxy (which does not have access rights to the build server).
<cjwatson> Omahn: ah, right
<Omahn> cjwatson: I've removed the proxy settings from the initial preseed and I now plan on 'including' a proxy.cfg at the very end of the setup so that the actual install itself still goes via proxy.
<Omahn> cjwatson: Still a local issue, not d-i. Just thought I would let you know. In case you had trouble sleeping last night with worry. ;-)
<cjwatson> I slept very well last night ;-)
<Omahn> Likewise. :-)
<davmor2> cjwatson: so did I when I got back home eventually
<davmor2> cjwatson: admittedly that was like 01:30-ish
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3627 lucid/ubiquity/ (frontend/noninteractive.py segmented_bar.py): [pychecker] revert unused_ prefixes on keyword arguments, as those cause an interface change
<davmor2> All karmiced up :)
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3628 auto-update/ (scripts/install.py ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): initial merge of Michael Vogt's auto-update branch from years back
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3629 auto-update/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: whitespace and general style
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3630 auto-update/ (debian/ubiquity.templates ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): use debconf progress information
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3631 auto-update/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: update package list
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3632 auto-update/gui/ (gtk/stepLanguage.ui qt/stepLanguage.ui): add "Update this installer" button to language page
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3633 auto-update/ubiquity/ (auto_update.py frontend/gtk_ui.py): move auto-update code from GTK frontend to a common file
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3634 auto-update/ubiquity/ (components/ubi-language.py frontend/gtk_ui.py): componentise the auto-update code; adds KDE frontend support
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3635 auto-update/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: remove stray blank line
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3636 auto-update/ubiquity/ (auto_update.py components/ubi-language.py): hide auto-update button if already updated
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3637 auto-update/debian/changelog: add changelog entry
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3638 auto-update/ubiquity/auto_update.py: use self.parent.refresh instead of direct gtk calls
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3639 auto-update/ubiquity/auto_update.py: fix check_for_updates arguments
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3640 auto-update/ubiquity/auto_update.py: fix exec call
<CIA-17> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3641 auto-update/ubiquity/auto_update.py: unused variables
<JanC> hm, where does the installer put its logs during installation?
<cjwatson> JanC: which installer?
<cjwatson> (don't say "the Ubuntu installer" :-) )
<JanC> good point, was ubiquity
<JanC> cjwatson: somebody's install hung at the point of installing grub
<JanC>  Oct 30 19:03:21 ubuntu grub-installer: info: Installing grub on ''
<JanC> that's wrong I suppose...
<cjwatson> normally, although I think that can be correct in the case of dmraid
<JanC> it was on an external disk
<cjwatson> I recommend against reading installation logs in isolation - they often have to be read alongside the code
<cjwatson> (I'm not going to debug it now, though, it's Friday evening and it's been a long week)
<JanC> right, I was looking at the code a bit, then he had to go before he could give more info (was somebody asking on #ubuntu-nl)
<cjwatson> 'ubuntu-bug ubiquity' is the thing to tell him to do
<JanC> well, his install didn't finish
<cjwatson> so? :)
<cjwatson> you can run that from the live CD environment, and it'll attach the logs
<JanC> and he wasn't in the live environment, and not somebody I want to play in the console  ;)
<JanC> I made him read the log files with the firefox that he could open from the presentation or something  :P
<JanC> (didn't know that was possible, until he said he had firefox open)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-10-31
<TheNewAndy> when I install from CD and choose "Install Ubuntu", it goes through all the motions, and finally presents me with a dialog box asking me to restart the computer.
<TheNewAndy> The box only has one option "Restart Now"
<TheNewAndy> Is there some reason why this box is needed, and it can't just do the restart for me?
<cjwatson> TheNewAndy: the system often needs a bit of physical care at reboot time anyway (e.g. removing a CD), and I find it less confusing this way (you don't come back to a login screen without any visual confirmation of success, which is important for reassurance since an OS install is a fairly substantial operation)
<TheNewAndy> fair enough. I figured that there would be some thought behind it, I was just curious :)
<freevryheid> firefox plugins - should these be installed from firefox or apt - or doesn't it matter? I'm a single (and only) user of my laptop.
<freevryheid> the same regarding python modules and easy_install
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-01
<kim0> Hi folks .. not sure if this is the best place to ask this, but is there some docs on merging "updates" with a release iso, resulting in a new iso with all updates included. I can already create cd customizations, but I end up having old and new debs in the iso
<kim0> plus removing old debs (with their dependencies) and add new ones (and new dependencies) is too hard without some tools ?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-11-02
<highvoltage> hey! debian is dropping reiserfs from the partitioning options in squeeze, will Ubuntu be doing the same for 11.04?
<highvoltage> I was a big fan of reiserfs previously, but it just seems to get slower with each kernel release, these comparisons also seem to suggest that there's no real performance benefit in using reiserfs anymore: http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/7208/1/
<cjwatson> yeah, I'm inclined to follow Debian on this one
<jwatt> does usb-creator.exe actually work?
<jwatt> if I try to run usb-creator.exe with ubuntu-10.10-dvd-i386.iso it just gets stuck at 22% and will go no further
<jwatt> if I try to run usb-creator.exe with ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso then it seems to work, but when I try to boot from it, it just gets stuck at the very first line of output on the screen "SYSLINUX 3.82..."
<jwatt> and I can't install from DVD, since I'm hitting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/636711
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636711 in ubuntu "10.10 can't mount squashfs file system (affects: 13) (heat: 124)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jwatt> I'm trying to install to a thinkpad t410
<stgraber> ev: Added debug info to bug 667243, let me know if you need anything else. Thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 667243 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity takes a very long (>20 minutes) time to remove langpacks on the Edubuntu image (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667243
#ubuntu-installer 2010-11-03
<CIA-4> rootskel: cjwatson * r357 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog src/lib/debian-installer.d/S60frontend): merge from Debian 1.92
<CIA-4> rootskel: cjwatson * r358 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.92ubuntu1
<CIA-4> partman-base: cjwatson * r216 ubuntu/debian/ (po/is.po changelog po/ca.po po/ro.po po/te.po po/zh_TW.po): merge from Debian 145
<CIA-4> partman-base: cjwatson * r217 ubuntu/debian/po/is.po: msgmerge
<CIA-4> partman-base: cjwatson * r218 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 145ubuntu1
<CIA-4> pkgsel: cjwatson * r165 ubuntu/debian/ (14 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 0.31
<CIA-4> pkgsel: cjwatson * r166 ubuntu/debian/po/ (is.po sr.po te.po): msgmerge
<CIA-4> pkgsel: cjwatson * r167 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.31ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2010-11-04
<CIA-4> tasksel: cjwatson * r1447 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog ubuntu-tasks/openssh-server):
<CIA-4> tasksel: Update Ubuntu tasks from seeds, adding "Relevance: 7" to openssh-server
<CIA-4> tasksel: (LP: #670611).
<CIA-4> tasksel: cjwatson * r1448 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.84ubuntu3
<CIA-4> kickseed: cjwatson * r283 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog handlers/url.sh): merge from Debian 0.55
<CIA-4> kickseed: cjwatson * r284 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.55ubuntu1
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1370 ubuntu/ (build/config/common debian/changelog debian/rules): Set default suite to natty.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1371 ubuntu/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.37-2 kernels.
 * cjwatson decides to upload d-i before waiting for himself to finish with the console-setup merge and suchlike
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1372 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu30
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4428 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Use gobject.timeout_add_seconds rather than gobject.timeout_add in a
<CIA-4> ubiquity: couple of places where the exact timeout period isn't critical.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4429 ubiquity/ (4 files in 2 dirs): merge lp:~pitti/ubiquity/compress-svg
<CIA-4> installation-guide: cjwatson * r481 ubuntu/ (build/entities/common.ent debian/changelog): Bump kernelversion to 2.6.37.
<CIA-4> installation-guide: cjwatson * r482 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/welcome/what-is-ubuntu.xml): Bump GNOME version to 2.32.
<CIA-4> installation-guide: cjwatson * r483 ubuntu/ (build/entities/common.ent debian/changelog): Bump release version and names for Natty.
<CIA-4> installation-guide: cjwatson * r484 ubuntu/ (6 files in 4 dirs): Disable building for ia64 and sparc (LP: #669669).
<CIA-4> installation-guide: cjwatson * r485 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/hardware/hardware-supported.xml): Fix formatting error in supported architectures table (LP: #666393).
<CIA-4> installation-guide: cjwatson * r486 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100518ubuntu2
<CIA-4> apt-setup: cjwatson * r198 ubuntu/ (13 files in 6 dirs):
<CIA-4> apt-setup: Move partner and extras to the services-select framework, customised for
<CIA-4> apt-setup: Ubuntu (LP: #657176).
#ubuntu-installer 2010-11-05
<CIA-4> apt-setup: cjwatson * r199 ubuntu/ (45 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 1:0.48
<cjwatson> ^- whether that will actually work is anyone's guess
<persia> That's why we do milestone testing :)
<cjwatson> I hope to find out whether that works somewhat before a1
<CIA-4> apt-setup: cjwatson * r200 ubuntu/debian/po/ (cy.po.THIS sr.po.THIS wo.po.THIS): remove merge leftovers
<CIA-4> apt-setup: cjwatson * r201 ubuntu/debian/po/ (66 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-4> apt-setup: cjwatson * r202 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.48ubuntu1
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1373 ubuntu/debian/changelog: Rebuild against udpkg 1.12.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1374 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu31
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1375 ubuntu/ (163 files in 56 dirs): merge from Debian 20101020
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1376 ubuntu/ (build/Makefile debian/changelog): Re-enable localudebs (cherry-picked from trunk).
<corecode> hey
<corecode> how would you automatically set partman-auto/disk to the first drive in the system?
<corecode> i'm thinking of reading /proc/diskstats and picking out the first disk
<corecode> but i'm unsure
<corecode> is there a more elegant way?
<corecode> ah i can look at parted_devices
<corecode> i see
<corecode> list-device disk!
<corecode> <3
#ubuntu-installer 2010-11-07
<eagles0513875> hey guys im having some really nasty issues with the installer on maverick and same issues on lucid
<eagles0513875> so errors saying they are different version on the cd then to whats being installed
<eagles0513875> another issue installer crashes during install
<eagles0513875> and also random kernel panics
<holstein> eagles0513875: interesting
<holstein> i would probably test the hardware in my trouble-shooting steps
<holstein> those are nasty :/
#ubuntu-installer 2011-10-31
<tbrijeski> cjwatson - this is Tony from Remastersys - we spoke a long time ago about separate squashfs files for the entire filesystem and it works but the installer only looks to /rofs where only the first squashfs file is mounted - any suggestions?
<tbrijeski> i have to get going - will send an email to the list as well
<hj> i'm having some troubles with fakeraid
<hj> mdamd mounted my array as auto-read-only
<hj> someone any experience with this?
<hj> anyone here with some fakeraid experience?
<hj> of mdadm
<hj> *or
#ubuntu-installer 2011-11-01
<babble> hey all - I'm having an issue with remastersys (Ubiquity is crashing at the END of the install, on Ubuntu 11.10); can I show somebody the output of its debug log and see if it's missing anything important? (It doesn't look like it, but I'm not certain)
#ubuntu-installer 2011-11-02
<Zaragon> [Wubi]  This is a question I have been unable to get a satisfactory answer to:  Does a Wubi installed version of Ubuntu run inside or outside of Win7?  The reason for asking this question:  If it runs inside, is Win7 as vulnerable to virus' as usual?  Does my firewall and anti-virus progs run?  If it runs outside Win7, then anti-virus question is moot.
<MrBIOS> Zaragon: my understand is that it runs outside, but loopback-mounts an ext4 tarball on top of NTFS, or something like that
<MrBIOS> so no need for a separate partition
<Zaragon> thanks MrBIOS, I appreciate the help
<Zaragon> q
#ubuntu-installer 2011-11-04
<CarlFK> cjwatson: for your amusement: append ... SHAZ=shaz url=http://shaz/ubuntu/oneiric/preseeds.cfg;
<CarlFK> preseeds... d-i preseed/early_command string cd /tmp && wget http://$SHAZ/ec/early_command.sh
<CarlFK> and early command does wget http://$SHAZ/...
<CarlFK> so I only need to change one file when I change servers
<CarlFK> seems to be working :)
<cjwatson> heh, nice
<CarlFK> d-i preseed/late_command  string cd /target/tmp && wget http://$SHAZ/lc/late.sh && chmod u+x late.sh && chroot /target /tmp/late.sh
<CarlFK> that works, but when it errors I don't see anything in syslog
<CarlFK> I am pretty sure i used to see the output of all the commands in late.sh
<CarlFK> is that because of the chroot? and regardless of why, what's a good way to log what late.sh is doing?
#ubuntu-installer 2011-11-06
<mewerner_arand> When was the installer modified to use @ + @home subvolumes for btrfs? Did it appear in natty? I was thinking of dumping some stuff on the wiki.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-10-29
<xnox> mpt: do you want to be dialed into the session?!
<mpt> xnox, does it involve me? I don't know anything about this redesign
<xnox> mpt: ack. we got ivanka covering here =)
<mpt> ok
#ubuntu-installer 2012-10-30
<vicTROLLA> Having trouble with a PXE setup. My preseed file is failing because the OS I'm installing over has LVM data that spans both physical drives. For some reason the installer doesn't want to delete this data. Any ideas?
<vicTROLLA> Pretty difficult issue to google for. I've found a few things that date back to 10.04 but no resolution
<vicTROLLA> what a shitty thing to hold up my entire day
<vicTROLLA> three separate purge/delete LVM options specified in the preceed file and not a single one of them does anything
<JanC> vicTROLLA: you might want to try re-asking when it's daytime in Europe
<JanC> I think most of the developers experienced with the installer are over here
<JanC> and it's UDS too, so most developers are in Denmark anyway
#ubuntu-installer 2012-10-31
<xnox> mpt: are you available?
<xnox> we are in the "UI for accessing firmware setup on UEFI machines in fast boot mode" and your input is wanted =)
<mpt> xnox, I'm in two sessions right now
<mpt> where?
<xnox> mpt: it's the b4-m6
<xnox> in copenhagen....
#ubuntu-installer 2012-11-02
 * mpt waves to xnox
#ubuntu-installer 2012-11-04
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, ping
#ubuntu-installer 2013-10-29
<rostam> On my system I have two distinct disk, is it possible I install the grub on one disk and ubuntu on other disk?
<pmatulis_> using preseed, what is the recommended way to target a device?  for instance, i have a raid array that for a few installs shows up as /dev/sdy (after all other drives, prolly b/c it's hardware raid) but i'm not comfortable in hard-coding that.  i would always want the OS installed on this array however
<xnox> pmatulis_: preseed a partman early script, that figures out / check for correct name of the device you want. And then preseeds the right one.
<pmatulis_> xnox: alright thanks
<xnox> pmatulis_: see, e.g. http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/apbs05.html.en
<xnox> pmatulis_: second example (it does pick first device logic)
#ubuntu-installer 2013-10-30
<xnox> infinity: does debian-installer need a rebuild in raring-proposed for the #1196946 ? since udeb list shows older libdebian-installer and from the affected users install.log an older kernel is being booted.
<infinity> xnox: Might need more than just a rebuild.  I'm not sure how much they still care about raring, but I'll ask Rob when I bump into him today.
<infinity> xnox: I certainly had to fix more than just libdi for midway enablement on saucy.
<xnox> infinity: ack. please chat to him, i simply bump into unverified sru with a vague failure report.
<infinity> xnox: It'll need at least a flash-kernel upload, not sure what else.  I'd have to track back through my saucy enablement.  But, yeah, if Calxeda doesn't actually care about raring (and I don't see why they would now), we might just be able to dump it from proposed.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-10-31
<level7> hi all
<level7> lately I have a strange issue
<level7> when I install a new link with 5.5.4 and with a custom rc.poststart I get only one direction (usually the TX does not work)
<level7> any hint??
<cjwatson> I think you're in the wrong channel; this is for installing the Ubuntu operating system
<level7> ops :P
<level7> yes sorry wrong tab :D
<infinity> cjwatson: Ahh, thanks for the d-i bump, I was going to do it this morning when I could babysit it.
<cjwatson> Yep, am watching it
<infinity> Once I drop omap4, we can stop the babysitting madness, cause I can finish the "seed and metapackages should handle it all" stuff I started last cycle.
<cjwatson> \o/
<ogra_> sniff ...
<ogra_> the end of an era
<infinity> ogra_: It'll still boot headless with -generic, so Pandas won't all become bricks.  Just no more 3D desktops. :/
<infinity> But, such is life.  It hung on longer than we expected. :P
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> and precise is still supported for a while :)
<infinity> Well, no more 3D desktops is already true, I dropped the X fork and pvr-omap4 driver in saucy.
<ogra_> right
<infinity> I just didn't want to swap the kernel a week before release.
<ogra_> the ac100 breakage shows that we suck at arm desktop now though
<ogra_> we really need to get something back for desktops in one of the next cycles ...
<infinity> Find me a supported arm desktop target that has users, and let's build an image for it.
<ogra_> and something that isnt touch
<infinity> Y'know, other than Pi.
<ogra_> chromebooks ...
<ogra_> admittedly most arm desktop users arent using unity ..
<ogra_> but they use the apps ... and we dont do any QA for them anymore
<ogra_> (i couldnt care less about the desktop itself ... but knowing the browser, libreoffice or a mail program work would be a good thing i think)
<ogra_> (especially if we call them supported :) )
#ubuntu-installer 2013-11-01
<Unit193> Hate to ask, but trying to netboot= an image, and according to the scripts/docs I should be set, but got a permission denied on the squashfs file after mounting the share.  Now, after dropping me to busybox, I can actually read the file of course, and looking at scripts/casper rootmnt is defined in mount_images_in_directory (and setup_unionfs), but mount_images_in_directory is called with $rootmnt, is this being called before defined?
<Unit193> Right, 13.10, pxe works, the share works as it's mounted and readable.
<Unit193> I would suppose it's expected for one to specify a toram/todisk location, then?  Shouldn't matter, but this is a cifs netboot. ;P
<Unit193> Well anywho, another/an actual issue I had found was that when exporting LAVOUR=something in /etc/casper.conf, the boot process will overwrite the settings used in there and not keep them as it used to do, and as the config file claims to do.  /rofs/etc/casper.conf will have it correct, while /etc/casper.conf will have the generated version.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-11-03
<David_> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 3.10 fresh from a burned dvd.  I'm unable to install ubuntu because the screen is corrupt upon loading, and I can't see anything (no menus, bars, icons, or even a cursor).  I'm running 2 AMD gfx cards, as I understand they have recently been having issues.  Is there any way around this that I can install ubuntu?
#ubuntu-installer 2014-10-28
<icebrain> hi, how can I configure the installer to start loading the preseed file right automatically, skipping the menu? I tried d-i oem-config/enable boolean true, but it doesn't do the trick
#ubuntu-installer 2014-10-31
<ralfbergs> Hi guys.
<ralfbergs> Since a couple of hours I'm fighting with the installer.
<ralfbergs> I created an encrypted partition on top of a LV on top of a PV, and now I can't delete the encrypted partition anymore from within the installer (netboot 14.10).
<ralfbergs> Can anyone help, please?
#ubuntu-installer 2015-10-26
<rickardve2> Hi I'm trying to dig a bit into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1505839
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1505839 in debian-installer "Unable to install from text mode interface" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rickardve2> It looks like alot changed regarding d-i and preseed but there is no updated installation docs.
<rickardve2> Anyone who have a working preseed file for 15.10?
<dmor> Hello all, how are you? One question if I may (after trying with the #ubuntu channel):
<dmor> One of my clients uses 14.04.1 on specific appliance hardware. I've installed Foreman environment (network install) for him in-order to install physical machines. Foreman uses the Ubuntu mirror and installs the latest LTS version of 14.04.3. What can be done in-order to install 14.04.1 specifically?
#ubuntu-installer 2015-10-27
<Fudge> you want to rollback from .3 to .1?
#ubuntu-installer 2015-10-28
<FourDollars> I found there is some issue in partman-efi of ubiquity. How can I debug it?
<AndChat|486164> FourDollars: start by looking into /var/log/installer
<FourDollars> I see. Thx.
<cyphermox> FourDollars: if you find bugs, please file them in Launchpad. I can help with the debugging
<rickardve2> cyphermox: I'm interested in debugging/resolving:
<rickardve2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1505839
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1505839 in debian-installer "Unable to install from text mode interface" [Medium,Triaged]
<rickardve2> do you have any hints on how to debug it?
<cyphermox> does it work properly if you don't preseed the language stuff? it looks like that preseeding is wrong
<cyphermox> (although I couldn't look at the full preseed file)
<rickardve2> here is a example preseed file:
<rickardve2> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/rickard-von-essen/bento/ubuntu-15.10/http/ubuntu-15.10/preseed.cfg
<cyphermox> you usually want to preseed layoutcode and modelcode, not layout or model directly
<cyphermox> without knowing where the install stops and requires manual interaction or what error message comes up I can't really comment
<rickardve2> the thing is the install never starts it just throws you back to the GUI installer. and it works if you from the GUI installer enter expert mode and deletes the boot command and type the one in the bug report.
<cyphermox> rickardve2: I'm not sure I follow, the GUI installer? are you using a desktop image?
<rickardve2> no the server.
<rickardve2> sorry I'm not sure exactly what each component is called.
<rickardve2> when you boot with the server iso you get a language selector and after that you'll see something like http://pad2.whstatic.com/images/thumb/9/9b/Install-Ubuntu-Linux-Step-4-Version-2.jpg/670px-Install-Ubuntu-Linux-Step-4-Version-2.jpg
<rickardve2> if you push esc there is a question "to exit the graphical boot menu and enter the text installer"
<rickardve2> the boot command + preseed file works from inside the "graphical boot menu" but not if you exit the the text mode interface, then you just get sent back to the graphical boot menu after you typed the boot command.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-10-29
<FourDollars> cyphermox: The debian-installer needs to be updated or I can not verify the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1502772.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1502772 in debian-installer "Linux kernel in Ubuntu doesn't provide mmc-modules udeb." [Medium,New]
<Peanut> Hi, I'm having a small issue with the 15.10 netboot.tar.gz: it will not load my pxeconfig menu. Whereas if I put the same menu files in the 15.04 pxeboot, I end up with a working netboot.
<Peanut> the pxelinux.cfg/default and menu text file are on: http://loopy.jive.nl/~boven/syslinux/
<Peanut> Using those on the 15.04 netboot.tar.gz works fine, but it the 15.10 netboot.tar.gz will not load the kernel, instead does a diskboot right away when I enter 'install-ttyS1'.
<rickardve2> Peanut: maybe it's related to
<rickardve2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1505839
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1505839 in debian-installer "Unable to install from text mode interface" [Medium,Triaged]
<rickardve2> Peanut: can you share your preseed.cfg too?
#ubuntu-installer 2015-10-30
<FourDollars> cyphermox: Could you help to update http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-proposed/main/installer-amd64/current/images/ for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-base/+bug/1456443 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1502772?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1456443 in debian-installer "Skip eMMC device's boot0, boot1 and rpmb partitions" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1502772 in debian-installer "Linux kernel in Ubuntu doesn't provide mmc-modules udeb." [Medium,New]
<cyphermox> FourDollars: ok, I'll look
<Peanut> rickardve2: thanks for your feedback, it's hard for me to tell whether I've got the same issue.
<Peanut> rickardve2: the preseed.cfg/default is in the link I shared.
<CarlFK> Peanut: preseed.cfg <-
<CarlFK> "pxelinux.cfg/default and menu text"  no preseed.cfg
<CarlFK> http://install/Wily-15.10-amd64/preseed.cfg
<Peanut> CarlFK: ok, let me look.
<Peanut> Oh, that preseed.cfg - sorry, but it never even loads the kernel.
<Peanut> But I've added it to the directory on the webserver.
<CarlFK> Peanut: sorry I cant help with your real problem, just resolving rickardve2's request
<CarlFK> I can say you might like a tip: replace url=http://install/Wily-15.10-amd64/preseed.cfg  with
<Peanut> Sure, no problem in showing it after a quick strip. It just does the bare essentials we need to get Ansible to run.
<CarlFK> url=install
<CarlFK> and then look at your server log to see what file it is trying to load
<CarlFK> and put your preseed there.
<Peanut> Well, I have different preseeds depending on OS and what the server needs to become.
<CarlFK> I have another tip: less pushback
#ubuntu-installer 2016-10-31
<pipegeek> hi, folks
<pipegeek> I'm gonna see about digging into the ubiquity source tonight, but I'm wondering why LVM seems to have disappeared from the custom partition stage of install
<pipegeek> and I'm still curious about why the dual-boot option no longer allows selecting LVM or dmcrypt
<pipegeek> why would disk encryption be disabled for what I assume is the most common sort of new install?
#ubuntu-installer 2016-11-01
<pipegeek> Hrrm.  I can't seem to even find the string "Windows Boot Manager" in the ubiquity source.
<pipegeek> ah, because it's the output of os-prober
<pipegeek> and it looks like the reason those two options are disabled for dual-boot is that they're explicitly disabled, with the enigmatic comment,
<pipegeek> # Supporting crypto and lvm in new installs only for now
<pipegeek> which has been there since 2012
<pipegeek> oh well haha
#ubuntu-installer 2016-11-06
<xnox> i hate fat
<xnox> infinity, or cyphermox, would you please be able to help me?
<xnox> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/292347541/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.debian-installer_20101020ubuntu486_BUILDING.txt.gz
<xnox> Using signed grub version 2.02~beta3-3
<xnox> mkfs.fat 4.0 (2016-05-06)
<xnox> Disk full
<xnox> config/x86.cfg:40: recipe for target 'x86_grub_efi' failed
<infinity> xnox: Fixed, but looks like you need a libssl1.0.2-udeb and a rebuild of openssh to pick it up in shlibs.
<infinity> (for s390x)
<infinity> cjwatson: There's literally no mention of it in the changelog, but it seems we renamed libssl1.0.2 to libssl1.0.0 in Ubuntu?
<infinity> cjwatson: That got dropped, along with the udeb (and likely other bits) with the source rename to openssl1.0
<infinity> cjwatson: I know not your baby, but you might care a bit, since a lot of this history seems to be yours.
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, I see it now.  "don't bump soname" stuff.
<infinity> mdeslaur: ^-- Perhaps this is more of interest to you.
<infinity> mdeslaur: Given the upcoming transition to 1.1, I'd think keeping 1.0 as we've always shipped it would likely be a good plan.
<infinity> (This may involve some rebuilds in proposed after it's fixed)
<infinity> xnox: See above, re my libssl1.0.2-udeb ping, looks more like we need to reapply our 1.0 delta, including non-soname-bump, and rebuild anything that was built against 1.0.2.
<infinity> (Thankfully, the mess is stuck in proposed, so should be limited)
<infinity> Oh, and now I've found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl1.0/+bug/1638525
<cjwatson> infinity: Q_ is fixing the lack of udebs in Debian
<cjwatson> I don't recall about the soname bump
<infinity> cjwatson: Shiny.  But we still need our delta for other reasons (see above)
<infinity> cjwatson: But I'll leave that to mdeslaur, it seems to be his delta (the soname bit)
<cjwatson> sounds plausible
<xnox> OH FUN
<xnox> infinity, but i don't want to start transition yet *sigh*
#ubuntu-installer 2018-11-01
<SGmil> Hey, I'm need to build an unattended and offline Ubuntu Install Cd. Most of the information I see on the net seems to be a few years old.  I was able to get the unattended installation part to work, but how can I add deb packages to the CD and get them installed?
#ubuntu-installer 2018-11-02
<petski> Hi all, I would like to upgrade my (pxe) 14.04.5 image with a newer kernel than the default 4.4.0-31-generic. Which steps would you recommend? (Can I find the iso build script/procedure anywhere online? My current approach would be to unpack the latest udebs, and hack a new initrd.gz/vmlinuz, not sure if that would be successful)
<petski> The official #ubuntu-iso channel is empty, so that's why I ask my question here. Please let me know if I'm in the wrong place.
<xnox> petski, why don't you just download d-i builds for trusty, with updated kernel?
<xnox> petski, see directories in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/
<xnox> petski, i'd recommend xenial-netboot as it should have xenial kernel in it.
<xnox> petski, or do you mean rebuild that, but get even newer than 4.4.0-31 kernel?
<xnox> petski, just $ pull-lp-source debian-installer trusty
<xnox> adjust kernel versions, and use sbuild to build that
<petski> xnox, thanks for your reply, very helpful indeed!
